# Cheer Me Up Scottie



## Charity

We all definitely need things to make us laugh at the moment so here's a thread to do just that. Please add any videos, funny pics, memes, poems, whatever, that will help us all to feel better. Shall I begin with a new way to exercise? :Hilarious:Hilarious




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10159522035865744


----------



## Ringypie

Just for you I breaded Flint!


----------



## Billbailey

Not sure he found it as funny as we do! :Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

Billbailey said:


> Not sure he found it as funny as we do! :Hilarious


Ahh but this is Flint.... this is his face after having some lovely cuddles!


----------



## chillminx

@Charity - that's brilliant! :Hilarious:Hilarious

@Ringypie - awww, gorgeous Flint xxx

Thank you both, I could do with cheering up.


----------



## Billbailey

@Ringypie Oh I see! Ah bless him!


----------



## O2.0

LOL @Ringypie he looks happier as an inbread cat :Hilarious:Hilarious

He seems like a real character!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> LOL @Ringypie he looks happier as an inbread cat :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> He seems like a real character!


They definitely broke the mould when they made him!


----------



## O2.0

I know it's cat chat, but I thought you all would appreciate Bates' reply when I asked if he had stolen the cats' food


----------



## Ringypie

:Rage


O2.0 said:


> I know it's cat chat, but I thought you all would appreciate Bates' reply when I asked if he had stolen the cats' food


That face!


----------



## Charity

"YES, I'M WORKING FROM HOME TODAY"


----------



## Charity

O2.0 said:


> I know it's cat chat, but I thought you all would appreciate Bates' reply when I asked if he had stolen the cats' food


Think you look a bit guilty there Bates  Super picture


----------



## ChaosCat

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238315856855216130


----------



## Charity




----------



## Magyarmum

*The Daily Mash*

*Cats unprepared for all the extra attention*
18th March 2020








*THE UK's cats do not know why their owners are suddenly home and getting all up in their faces during their quiet time. *

Cats around the country have confirmed that while they do sometimes like a stroke in the evening, during the day they have stuff to do and do not need the hassle.

Roy Hobbs, a five-year-old cat living in Wimbledon, said: "How long is this meant to last for? Because it's already bugging me.

"I've got a back wall to walk along, I've got mice to catch, I've got a dump to take in the kids' sandpit six doors down. I can't stay here being petted all day.

"Get off me. Get off. It's lovely that if there was one seat in the spaceship saving us all I'm getting it, but haven't you got work to do?"

Neighbouring tabby Emma Bradford agreed: "You might not be able to go out, but I am. Stroke a cushion if you need comfort.

"Though it was nice of you to say if you died of the virus I could eat you. That really is the spirit of the Dambusters."


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Psygon

Apparently the boss has said I don't need to come to work anymore. They are more than happy with my replacement.


----------



## Charity

Feeling bored? Come and play with me


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> They definitely broke the mould when they made him!
> View attachment 433658


Oh I do love you Flint :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

O2.0 said:


> I know it's cat chat, but I thought you all would appreciate Bates' reply when I asked if he had stolen the cats' food


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Feeling bored? Come and play with me
> 
> View attachment 433704


I spy Mr T in the corner :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

Morning I hope everyone is well this morning.
Ringo is handing out love for all those who need it!


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Morning I hope everyone is well this morning.
> Ringo is handing out love for all those who need it!
> View attachment 433739


Good morning gorgeous boy :Kiss
You've brightened my morning just by seeing you xx


----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity

Ringypie said:


> Morning I hope everyone is well this morning.
> Ringo is handing out love for all those who need it!
> View attachment 433739


Love you Ringo, keep making us smile xx


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> Morning I hope everyone is well this morning.
> Ringo is handing out love for all those who need it!
> View attachment 433739


Good morning to you too Ringo. You're so gorgeous I hope you'll come on every morning to cheer us up
Did you get to play peek-a-boo today?


----------



## Ringypie

SbanR said:


> Good morning to you too Ringo. You're so gorgeous I hope you'll come on every morning to cheer us up
> Did you get to play peek-a-boo today?


Not today - he was too busy puckering up and offering kisses!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> Morning I hope everyone is well this morning.
> Ringo is handing out love for all those who need it!
> View attachment 433739


aww, that's so sweet







!!!


----------



## SbanR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240303392188248070


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Maurey

The two sides of being owned by a cat.








Mi naem es Jum
Em staw-beree
Em as delishus
Es can be

Mi hooman luves
To kiss me much
So mast be tru
I be nais munch










Mi naem is Jum
En I em Queen
Bow down, hooman
Em Royal Bean

Mi human waits
Mi paw n' snoot
N' well, all else
Ees pretty moot​


----------



## Charity

I think this is really great. A local care home who's residents can't have visits from relatives at the moment have done this and their families can send them messages back via Facebook etc.
















.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y




----------



## Cully

I like popping in here. It's a lovely respite from all the factual, but useful CV posts we try and keep up with.


----------



## O2.0

If this is too soon, and totally inappropriate please forgive me and delete, but a friend just posted it and I laughed way too hard at this:


"Copied from another page:

Note to self: Your neighbor's do not find it amusing when you put on your renaissance outfit and roll your wheelbarrow through the street calling to "bring out yer dead!" at 7 am."


----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


>


Lol! Brilliant! Made me smile


----------



## Maurey

MissyfromMice said:


>


This looks awesome! Is a lot of effort, though, considering Jummycakes would either destroy it in a single evening by tossing it around to get the treats out (or trying to climb on it), or just chew through the cardboard instead of using her paw, lmao


----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


>


Only the panic buyers will be able to make this


----------



## Charity




----------



## ChaosCat

In a German supermarket- such a brilliant idea!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=635886956977196


----------



## Ali71

One from the old book of faces today:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3063402887006175


----------



## Colette

Dru helping with the washing up, this cat will eat anything!


----------



## O2.0

Kitties came for a walk with me yesterday, can you see the camo kitty?










Now you can see her!


----------



## Charity

Toppy prefers a wrestling match with his tent than sitting in it


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bertie'sMum

O2.0 said:


> Kitties came for a walk with me yesterday, can you see the camo kitty?
> 
> View attachment 434122
> 
> 
> Now you can see her!
> View attachment 434123


good camouflage


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bertie'sMum

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 434334


That's a real "cabbage patch" baby 
(who remembers them ?)


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice

Awww, Purdy !!! 
You're such a sweet girl


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 434711


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> View attachment 434713


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Charity I just sprayed tea all over my keyboard !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Charity 
I meant to say before - thank you for starting this thread; it's giving me something to smile about every day as I sit in glorious isolation bored out of my mind


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Charity
> I meant to say before - thank you for starting this thread; it's giving me something to smile about every day as I sit in glorious isolation bored out of my mind


I'm glad, that was the plan.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> View attachment 434709


I showed this to my wife and she said, "What does that mean? Do you have to use the cat?"!!!!! Thats one way to wipe you bum!
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> I showed this to my wife and she said, "What does that mean? Do you have to use the cat?"!!!!! Thats one way to wipe you bum!
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I can see a lot of cats leaving home if it means that :Jawdrop.


----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> I showed this to my wife and she said, "What does that mean? Do you have to use the cat?"!!!!! Thats one way to wipe you bum!
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I wonder how Barney would react if she tried it:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I wonder how Barney would react if she tried it:Hilarious


Dare ya!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Dare ya!


Me? No need to atm. Supply of loo roll still good


----------



## Trixie1

Day 6 of staying in..Not getting bored..((yet))!


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## ChaosCat

for the crafters among us:
https://blog.dangerranger.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/CatFace-N95-Face-Mask-Cover-Full2.pdf










Would love to have one but am useless with sewing.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> for the crafters among us:
> https://blog.dangerranger.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/CatFace-N95-Face-Mask-Cover-Full2.pdf
> 
> View attachment 434923
> 
> 
> Would love to have one but am useless with sewing.


Your next craft project @Willow_Warren ?


----------



## lymorelynn

My son has been busy keeping his little one occupied


----------



## Charity

Trying to self isolate but there's always one 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10221466396271999


----------



## ChaosCat

[


Charity said:


> Trying to self isolate but there's always one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10221466396271999


But not regarding the naughty one- that is such a good and space saving way to keep cats!


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> for the crafters among us:
> https://blog.dangerranger.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/CatFace-N95-Face-Mask-Cover-Full2.pdf
> 
> View attachment 434923
> 
> 
> Would love to have one but am useless with sewing.


I'd offer to make it for you but I'm afraid it wouldn't look anything like the photo!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Trixie1 said:


> I'd offer to make it for you but I'm afraid it wouldn't look anything like the photo!!


Thanks for your kind offer! 
Actually making it so that it doesn't look like the photo I could accomplish myself. 

Wasn't asking for anyone to do it for me! Just a passing thought that it's the nicest face mask I've seen so far.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Trying to self isolate but there's always one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10221466396271999


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Trying to self isolate but there's always one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10221466396271999


----------



## Cully

I made this so thought I'd put it in my window. Not sure what the neighbours will think of it.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I made this so thought I'd put it in my window. Not sure what the neighbours will think of it.
> View attachment 435086


I'm sure it will make them smile too


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> I made this so thought I'd put it in my window. Not sure what the neighbours will think of it.
> View attachment 435086


I love that, your neighbours will too, good for you @Cully


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## GingerNinja




----------



## TriTri

I dreamt I was inside a giant fruitcake - how did i get there? I was pulled in by a strong currant :Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

Apologies if you can't zoom
In...


----------



## Cully




----------



## SbanR




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 435188
> 
> 
> View attachment 435187


:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Memo to self:

DO NOT CHECK OUT THIS THREAD WHILST DRINKING A CUP OF TEA 

(just splattered my keyboard AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## MissyfromMice

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 435224


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

BarneyBobCat said:


>


Lol! That's hilarious.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Yes Im a child, toilet humour at its best!


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> View attachment 435238


Sorry for Norman, Annie is quite happy to have me at home, but of course it's only day two and the fever makes me pleasantly warm.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Sorry for Norman, Annie is quite happy to have me at home, but of course it's only day two and the fever makes me pleasantly warm.
> 
> View attachment 435253


Annie's heat pad


----------



## Cully

Is anyone else suffering from numb bum syndrome? I've never sat down so much in my life:Couchpotato


----------



## Cully

A smile if you need one.
The man from the pharmacy came to deliver meds that needed payment.
I've got one of those long stretch grabber thingies, so I put the money in a see through coin bag and picked it up with said grabber and 'handed' the bag to him.
It was obviously so unexpected he laughed so much his mask nearly fell off. It was lovely to hear him chuckling all the way up the corridor to the main door.:Happy


----------



## Cully

I thought this was good for the kids to encourage them in social distancing.. My grandson loves Gruffalo but now he's seen this he started social distancing from his brothers. Monkey:Happy


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I thought this was good for the kids to encourage them in social distancing.. My grandson loves Gruffalo but now he's seen this he started social distancing from his brothers. Monkey:Happy
> View attachment 435415


I saw Julia Donaldson and the illustrator on Breakfast this morning, there are some lovely pics giving a message for kids at the moment


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice

Some baby bat burritos to cheer you up


----------



## Charity

I've put a notice on my front door and my refuse and recycling bins today as I hardly ever get to see these people now


----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> View attachment 435558


Awwwww !!!!


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Poor lonely Horatio, nobody to talk to now . Even if you stood right next to him, you'd be observing social distancing


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Poor lonely Horatio, nobody to talk to now . Even if you stood right next to him, you'd be observing social distancing
> 
> View attachment 435619


Pigeons??igeonigeon


----------



## chillminx

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/789...20&ref=sr_gallery-1-31&organic_search_click=1


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> View attachment 435652


I know just how he feels


----------



## MissyfromMice

Some funny pictures of Missy


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> Some funny pictures of Missy


 Very cheering.


----------



## Trixie1

@MissyfromMice these are great! Made me smile love the 1st one too! x


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> Some funny pictures of Missy


Oh Missy you gorgeous, funny girl, thank you for making me smile :Kiss xx


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

Looks a bit like @Willow_Warren Andre! If he gets a bit bored during the lock down! Here's an idea!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR




----------



## MissyfromMice

SbanR said:


> View attachment 435942


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice

Tabby cat birdhouse


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 436387


Oh Barney what have they done to you!  I am sure you will seek revenge :Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> Oh Barney what have they done to you!  I am sure you will seek revenge :Hilarious


Dont worry, its not Barney. Just came across it on the internet


----------



## Charity

Don't say where it is or you'll spoil it for others, just say 'yes' or 'no'. Will reveal later


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Don't say where it is or you'll spoil it for others, just say 'yes' or 'no'. Will reveal later
> 
> View attachment 436401


No


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Don't say where it is or you'll spoil it for others, just say 'yes' or 'no'. Will reveal later
> 
> View attachment 436401


Yes


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Don't say where it is or you'll spoil it for others, just say 'yes' or 'no'. Will reveal later
> 
> View attachment 436401


No


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Don't say where it is or you'll spoil it for others, just say 'yes' or 'no'. Will reveal later
> 
> View attachment 436401


No.


----------



## ChaosCat

I think I do


----------



## Joy84

No :Banghead


----------



## Cully




----------



## lullabydream

Oh that's a clever one @Charity

I can see it Yes!


----------



## Charity

Clue: Try looking at it from a different angle


----------



## O2.0

I think I see the cat? Can I say?


----------



## Cully

Hm, I think I see it now.


----------



## Charity

One of you say and see if others agree. Once you've seen it, you can't NOT see it


----------



## Trixie1

Yes! I see it


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> One of you say and see if others agree. Once you've seen it, you can't NOT see it


To the right of the lady's head, above her shoulder, the broomstick is the border at the feet


----------



## Trixie1

I agree, looks so obvious now!


----------



## O2.0

ChaosCat said:


> To the right of the lady's head, above her shoulder, the broomstick is the border at the feet


That's what I see too, a brick separates the two legs.


----------



## Charity

Well done


----------



## ebonycat

ChaosCat said:


> To the right of the lady's head, above her shoulder, the broomstick is the border at the feet


Yep that's the same as where I think it is


----------



## Cully

All I can say is, "gotta go to Specsavers!" I was looking for a normal cat position.


----------



## O2.0

My yoga buddy yesterday  (Today it's pouring down rain, no outside yoga sadly.)


----------



## SbanR

Maybe. Not sure

Yes, did get it


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## BarneyBobCat

Spot the Pug (its a bit easier than the cat):


----------



## ChaosCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> Spot the Pug (bit easier than the cat)
> View attachment 436487


He he, still rather mean- but I found it


----------



## GingerNinja

BarneyBobCat said:


> Spot the Pug (its a bit easier than the cat):
> 
> View attachment 436487


That's so cute!


----------



## Willow_Warren

I found the pug... Lol....


Still can't see the damn cat though


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Spot the Pug (its a bit easier than the cat):
> 
> View attachment 436487


Hahaha. Good one


----------



## Cully

Found the Pug


----------



## ewelsh

Found the pug


----------



## Charity

Found the pug :Wideyed


----------



## MissyfromMice

Spotted the pug.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 436644


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

While Bunty and Toppy were having a snooze yesterday, Purdey and I decided to play the carrot game



















until Purdey decided, as she wasn't winning, it was much more fun to play 'rip the box up'








1


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 436745


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## bluecordelia

Blue isn't going to her cattery as my holiday plans are along with everyone else's up in the air.

The lovely lady also makes toys for cats during their stay and today these beauties turned up. Needless to say I have one very content pusscat


----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ExD

Not sure ..... think I do but its a bit vague if I'm right


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## O2.0

My silly cat playing on the stairs this morning. I guess painting the banister will be the next project....


----------



## bluecordelia

@O2.0 getting you through the spindles is one of the few games Blue still enjoys. As a kitten she would jump up the newel post and slide down.


----------



## O2.0

bluecordelia said:


> @O2.0 getting you through the spindles is one of the few games Blue still enjoys. As a kitten she would jump up the newel post and slide down.


Moonlite is 11 but don't tell her she's supposed to be a sensible adult cat. She loves bombing up and down the stairs, chasing a toy, and we let her try and attack us through the spindles. I find it adorable


----------



## bluecordelia

Love the name!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 437080


Lol! I'll be doing this soon!


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

@Charity that's brilliant


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> View attachment 437204
> 
> 
> View attachment 437205


So Charity did you do as instructed by Purdey?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> So Charity did you do as instructed by Purdey?


Actually, she's very good with eating. She will wait by her bowl until she is told she can have it. One of the few things where she does as she is told.  She's a bit of a nightmare at the moment as we can't take her anywhere for a good run around so she gets frustrated.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Actually, she's very good with eating. She will wait by her bowl until she is told she can have it. One of the few things where she does as she is told.  She's a bit of a nightmare at the moment as we can't take her anywhere for a good run around so she gets frustrated.


Is she good at retrieving? Get a paint ball gun (if that's what they're called?) then on your daily walk go to a big field or the beach and fire the ball for her to retrieve. That should tire her after an hour


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully

https://www.amazon.co.uk/UEETEK-Int...hild=1&keywords=big+dog+toys&qid=1587385482&s

Have a look at this @Charity .


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/UEETEK-Interactive-Extendable-Outdoor-Exerciser/dp/B075M8XFS2/ref=sr_1_37?dchild=1&keywords=big+dog+toys&qid=1587385482&s
> 
> Have a look at this @Charity .


She'd have that off the end in thirty seconds! :Wideyed


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Lockdown rules, only dogs allowed out for walks


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## SbanR

That cat is hilarious @Charity :Hilarious


----------



## Joy84




----------



## MissyfromMice

This gorgeous stork pair always makes me happy. They made their nest on a cross monument at the local cemetery.


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> This gorgeous stork pair always makes me happy. They made their nest on a cross monument at the local cemetery.
> 
> View attachment 437379
> View attachment 437380
> View attachment 437381
> View attachment 437382
> View attachment 437383


Beautiful photos of the storks there, I love the photo of the stork spreading its wings, quite stunning!


----------



## ewelsh

@MissyfromMice wow that's lovely


----------



## ExD

It was only a couple of pints ......


----------



## Cully

Joy84 said:


> View attachment 437365


You've been spying on me!:Jawdrop


----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> Beautiful photos of the storks there, I love the photo of the stork spreading its wings, quite stunning!


Thank you, @Trixie1.
I have a soft spot for these majestic birds and I visit them whenever I can.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Lockdown rules, only dogs allowed out for walks
> 
> View attachment 437352


Charity, are you sure she's not a meerkat?


----------



## Charity

Certainly does a good impression


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> Thank you, @Trixie1.
> I have a soft spot for these majestic birds and I visit them whenever I can.


They are very beautiful! I would visit them too if they chose to nest nearby.


----------



## Trixie1

It's lovely to see the squirrels enjoying the garden at this time of year! Need some new books I think!


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

Trixie1 said:


> It's lovely to see the squirrels enjoying the garden at this time of year! Need some new books I think!
> View attachment 437415
> View attachment 437416


Aw he's got his own picnic table. I love squirrels, they're such characters.


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 437441


Shhhhh! Don't wake her.


----------



## Trixie1

Cully said:


> Aw he's got his own picnic table. I love squirrels, they're such characters.


I love them too wish I could have a pet squirrel not sure that Sam would approve though!


----------



## ChaosCat

Trixie1 said:


> I love them too wish I could have a pet squirrel not sure that Sam would approve though!


I'm sure he would!


----------



## Trixie1

@ChaosCat He's scared of absolutely everything that moves!! he's a real scaredy-cat, If he saw a squirrel he would make a mad dash for home. Bless him


----------



## ChaosCat

Trixie1 said:


> @ChaosCat He's scared of absolutely everything that moves!! he's a real scaredy-cat, If he saw a squirrel he would make a mad dash for home. Bless him


Oops... Annie is a bit different with that...


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Oops... Annie is a bit different with that...
> View attachment 437467


Oh no poor little squirrel but then again she is a Piratess! Sam is the complete opposite and wouldn't hurt a fly!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Some time back my sister had 3 cats - they worked as a team to catch and kill the squirrels that frequented her garden. The two girls would set the "trap" and the boy had the job of dispatching the intruder


----------



## ChaosCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> Some time back my sister had 3 cats - they worked as a team to catch and kill the squirrels that frequented her garden. The two girls would set the "trap" and the boy had the job of dispatching the intruder


Well, Annie can do it on her own


----------



## SbanR

Trixie1 said:


> I love them too wish I could have a pet squirrel not sure that Sam would approve though!





ChaosCat said:


> I'm sure he would!


Ollie loves squirrels but they're too fast for him.
The field mice, and occasional bird, are more at the pace for him


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ChaosCat said:


> Well, Annie can do it on her own


she's one brave piratess then as they can be quite feisty !

(by the way is that a red in your photo ? we only have greys down here in the south and they're considered vermin)


----------



## ChaosCat

Bertie'sMum said:


> she's one brave piratess then as they can be quite feisty !
> 
> (by the way is that a red in your photo ? we only have greys down here in the south and they're considered vermin)


Here we only have reds and loads of them. They plant hazelnuts and walnuts in my garden every autumn and it's quite a job to get rid of their efforts every spring.


----------



## Milo’s mum

ChaosCat said:


> Oops... Annie is a bit different with that...
> View attachment 437467


That is a hell of an achievement! As gross as it is! :Troll:Vomit:Troll:Vomit


----------



## ExD

My Mum's cat stole a squirrel kitten because she didn't have one of her own.


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 437536


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 437542


Lol!


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Bertie'sMum

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 437617


so have mine


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 437617


Mine too!!!:Woot:Bawling


----------



## Willow_Warren

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 437617


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Yep, me and the bathroom scales are ignoring each other. It's for the best:Muted.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


>


Aw, such a big smile on a tiny kitty.


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 437925


Hm, totally the opposite here. Would love to get on my lappy but it's already being used.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

Awww! What a cute little mouse! x


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


>


Aaah, Mrs Tittlemouse


----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


>


Do NOT let @ChaosCat Annie see that video


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> Do NOT let @ChaosCat Annie see that video


I agree. Piratess Annie mustn't see the video but @ChaosCat should learn from that clip and feed her guests before releasing them into the wild to take their chance with fierce Annie again


----------



## ChaosCat

ewelsh said:


> Do NOT let @ChaosCat Annie see that video





SbanR said:


> I agree. Piratess Annie mustn't see the video but @ChaosCat should learn from that clip and feed her guests before releasing them into the wild to take their chance with fierce Annie again


Thanks for the warning! I watched it while Annie was outside.
But, @SbanR, believe me- the mice who come as unwilling visitors have other things on their mind than being invited for tea!


----------



## Ali71

COVID-Lingo 


*Coronacoaster*
The ups and downs of your mood during the pandemic. You’re loving lockdown one minute but suddenly weepy with anxiety the next. It truly is “an emotional coronacoaster”

*Quarantinis*
Experimental cocktails mixed from whatever random ingredients you have left in the house. The boozy equivalent of a store cupboard supper. Southern Comfort and Ribena quarantini with a glacé cherry garnish, anyone? These are sipped at “locktail hour”, ie. wine o’clock during lockdown, which seems to be creeping earlier with each passing week

*Le Creuset wrist*
It’s the new “avocado hand” - an aching arm after taking one’s best saucepan outside to bang during the weekly ‘Clap For Carers.’ It might be heavy but you’re keen to impress the neighbours with your high-quality kitchenware

*Coronials*
As opposed to millennials, this refers to the future generation of babies conceived during coronavirus quarantine. They might also become known as “Generation C” or, more spookily, “Children of the Quarn”

*Furlough Merlot*
Wine consumed in an attempt to relieve the frustration of not working. Also known as “bored-eaux” or “cabernet tedium”

*Coronadose*
An overdose of bad news from consuming too much media during a time of crisis. Can result in a panicdemic

*The elephant in the Zoom*
The glaring issue during a videoconferencing call that nobody feels able to mention; e.g. one participant has dramatically put on weight, suddenly sprouted terrible facial hair or has a worryingly messy house visible in the background

*Quentin Quarantino*
An attention-seeker using their time in lockdown to make amateur films which they’re convinced are funnier and cleverer than they actually are

*Covidiot* or *Wuhan-ker*
One who ignores public health advice or behaves with reckless disregard for the safety of others can be said to display “covidiocy” or be “covidiotic”. Also called a “lockclown” or even a “Wuhan-ker”

*Goutbreak*
The sudden fear that you’ve consumed so much wine, cheese, home-made cake and Easter chocolate in lockdown that your ankles are swelling up like a medieval king’s

*Antisocial distancing*
Using health precautions as an excuse for snubbing neighbours and generally ignoring people you find irritating

*Coughin’ dodger*
Someone so alarmed by an innocuous splutter or throat-clear that they back away in terror

*Mask-ara*
Extra make-up applied to "make one's eyes pop" before venturing out in public wearing a face mask

*Covid-10*
The 10 kgs in weight that we’re all gaining from comfort-eating and comfort-drinking. Also known as “fattening the curve"


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> COVID-Lingo
> 
> *Coronacoaster*
> The ups and downs of your mood during the pandemic. You're loving lockdown one minute but suddenly weepy with anxiety the next. It truly is "an emotional coronacoaster"
> 
> *Quarantinis*
> Experimental cocktails mixed from whatever random ingredients you have left in the house. The boozy equivalent of a store cupboard supper. Southern Comfort and Ribena quarantini with a glacé cherry garnish, anyone? These are sipped at "locktail hour", ie. wine o'clock during lockdown, which seems to be creeping earlier with each passing week
> 
> *Le Creuset wrist*
> It's the new "avocado hand" - an aching arm after taking one's best saucepan outside to bang during the weekly 'Clap For Carers.' It might be heavy but you're keen to impress the neighbours with your high-quality kitchenware
> 
> *Coronials*
> As opposed to millennials, this refers to the future generation of babies conceived during coronavirus quarantine. They might also become known as "Generation C" or, more spookily, "Children of the Quarn"
> 
> *Furlough Merlot*
> Wine consumed in an attempt to relieve the frustration of not working. Also known as "bored-eaux" or "cabernet tedium"
> 
> *Coronadose*
> An overdose of bad news from consuming too much media during a time of crisis. Can result in a panicdemic
> 
> *The elephant in the Zoom*
> The glaring issue during a videoconferencing call that nobody feels able to mention; e.g. one participant has dramatically put on weight, suddenly sprouted terrible facial hair or has a worryingly messy house visible in the background
> 
> *Quentin Quarantino*
> An attention-seeker using their time in lockdown to make amateur films which they're convinced are funnier and cleverer than they actually are
> 
> *Covidiot* or *Wuhan-ker*
> One who ignores public health advice or behaves with reckless disregard for the safety of others can be said to display "covidiocy" or be "covidiotic". Also called a "lockclown" or even a "Wuhan-ker"
> 
> *Goutbreak*
> The sudden fear that you've consumed so much wine, cheese, home-made cake and Easter chocolate in lockdown that your ankles are swelling up like a medieval king's
> 
> *Antisocial distancing*
> Using health precautions as an excuse for snubbing neighbours and generally ignoring people you find irritating
> 
> *Coughin' dodger*
> Someone so alarmed by an innocuous splutter or throat-clear that they back away in terror
> 
> *Mask-ara*
> Extra make-up applied to "make one's eyes pop" before venturing out in public wearing a face mask
> 
> *Covid-10*
> The 10 kgs in weight that we're all gaining from comfort-eating and comfort-drinking. Also known as "fattening the curve"


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Love these and can definitely relate to a few


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

[


----------



## Trixie1

Oops!! Seem to have a few duplicates, edited now


----------



## Charity

My silly dog


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> My silly dog
> 
> View attachment 438348


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Good Purdey doesn't know you posted that photo!


----------



## Ali71

Oh how funny!! Bless Purdey x


----------



## MissyfromMice

Hilarious !!! Silly Purdey :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> [/
> 
> Love this
> 
> 
> 
> Charity said:
> 
> 
> 
> My silly dog
> 
> View attachment 438348
> 
> 
> 
> oh Purdey you are a funny girl
Click to expand...


----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> My silly dog
> 
> View attachment 438348


Lol Oh Purdey! Your hilarious x


----------



## Charity




----------



## Milo’s mum

These were on the way...


----------



## ChaosCat

Milo's mum said:


> These were on the way...
> View attachment 438374
> View attachment 438375


Obviously! Whatever made you put them there?


----------



## Charity

They won't find me here


----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> My silly dog
> 
> View attachment 438348


Hiya, gorgeous Purdey. Your halo has slipped a bit.


----------



## Charity

For those of you who love soft, relaxing music, how about trying this. You can sign up to receive a piece of music free every day for five days with a daily message from the composer. I did it and it's really lovely music and, hopefully, will relax you or help you to sleep. This is definitely one for you @ebonycat . I have no connection with the artist.

https://robhulford.lpages.co/nhs-5freedownloads/?__s=dvmw4po6ekhbwmi1z9e7


----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> For those of you who love soft, relaxing music, how about trying this. You can sign up to receive a piece of music free every day for five days with a daily message from the composer. I did it and it's really lovely music and, hopefully, will relax you or help you to sleep. This is definitely one for you @ebonycat . I have no connection with the artist.
> 
> https://robhulford.lpages.co/nhs-5freedownloads/?__s=dvmw4po6ekhbwmi1z9e7


I just listened to the 1st track while in the garden, It's lovely, very relaxing and soothing. Looking forward to tomorrow's track. x


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## carolmanycats

The video of my kitten climbing the curtains is too big to post, it wonlt let me. But you could head on over to his Facebook page if you are on Facebook and sample one or more of his "Spudcasts" if you want a smile 

https://www.facebook.com/Spud-the-cat-with-a-tash-102068554670424/


----------



## Charity

Oh Spud you are funny and clever to talk about subjects like...Shakespeare!!


----------



## carolmanycats

Charity said:


> Oh Spud you are funny and clever to talk about subjects like...Shakespeare!!


:Joyful


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

I went out to the communal bin this morning. It was pretty full (binmen due Wed), and as I opened the lid there was a small rat sat munching on a scrap of something. He was just a youngster and I was glad Misty hadn't followed me.
I said hello to him and we stared at each other for a bit. Then suddenly he scampered to the bottom of the bin, "weeeek, weeeek, weeeeek". 
Even the rats it seems, are sticking to social distancing. Sweet little chap though .


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 438705
> View attachment 438706


I thought the first one was funny, but the second.....:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## lullabydream

MissyfromMice said:


>


Love it!


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


>


Lol! That's hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> View attachment 438847
> 
> 
> View attachment 438846
> 
> 
> View attachment 438845


I love Herman comics


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## ewelsh

@MissyfromMice I think I am being stupid, I don't get it?


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice

ewelsh said:


> @MissyfromMice I think I am being stupid, I don't get it?
> 
> View attachment 438914


Husband -who is talking to his wife- thinks his wife is sleeping with him in bed and that the cat is meowing outside.


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> View attachment 438916


Did you get that from Purdey Charity?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Did you get that from Purdey Charity?


What, like this you mean.

"You're talking but I'm not listening"


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> What, like this you mean.
> 
> "You're talking but I'm not listening"
> 
> View attachment 438925


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## BarneyBobCat

This one is a bit rude so I've left it as a thumbnail


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 438975


Sorry @BarneyBobCat, having a senior moment, or, I thought it was so good I had to put it on again


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Sorry @BarneyBobCat, having a senior moment, or, I thought it was so good I had to put it on again


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## TriTri

Often when I drive past the local pub, it has a large sign outside advertising their “PSYCHIC Night” and it gives the next date they’re holding it at the pub. I’m so looking forward to one day seeing a sign next to it, saying “canceled due to UNFORESEEN circumstances.”


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Often when I drive past the local pub, it has a large sign outside advertising their "PSYCHIC Night" and it gives the next date they're holding it at the pub. I'm so looking forward to one day seeing a sign next to it, saying "canceled due to UNFORESEEN circumstances."


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## ChaosCat

Scientifically minded cat


----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 439303


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

I've just spent the last 10 minutes carefully lathering my hands with lots of soapy water and massaging 6 penny coins in them until they are clean as a new pin.
Why? So Moo can play knocking pennies on the floor again with clean,virus free coins.
I seriously need some therapy.


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 439434
> View attachment 439435


Love the last one :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity

Here's the busy cat policeman again


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Here's the busy cat policeman again
> 
> View attachment 439530


Only if you maintain social distancing rules


----------



## Milo’s mum

Social distancing...


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice

So sweet !!!


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> So sweet !!!


Aaaahh! How very sweet! Doesn't seem to mind all the attention at all


----------



## Trixie1

Right! I'm all ready to head back into work...!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## LilyTheCat

Something to brighten the day  A coming-of-age comedy about Lily the cat


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

For.the creative amongst you, here's what to do for your kitty with all those boxes


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Linda Weasel




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 439960


Oh, poor poor dog :Nailbiting


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 439960


I really hope those spiders weren't drawn with a permanent marker.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> Oh, poor poor dog :Nailbiting





Cully said:


> I really hope those spiders weren't drawn with a permanent marker.


I'm pretty sure the picture was photoshopped.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> View attachment 439980


Lol! :Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> View attachment 439980


yup - that's me


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 439980


Yep, a big baking spud.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 440053


That's exactly what Ollie was doing this morning when I was trying to get an extra few minutes in bed


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully

Even the ducks are following social distancing now.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 440322


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 440320


It was only when I looked at my tv magazine today I realised I'd run out of days in the week and couldn't relax until I found the new one which starts today. Phew! Lost my sense of time passing there for a bit.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## Bertie'sMum

It's important to stay well groomed even when there's nowhere to go


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> It's important to stay well groomed even when there's nowhere to go
> 
> View attachment 440395


Ha ha! You've been reading the BBC News channel, I just saw this one


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Ha ha! You've been reading the BBC News channel, I just saw this one


you found me out


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> View attachment 440641


Sorry BM, can't like it. That poor cat is so obese


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> Sorry BM, can't like it. That poor cat is so obese


I know, but I also know just how he feels at the moment - I'd already put some unwanted weight on BEFORE lockdown, now I seem to be "growing" by the week 
(note to self - get back on your diet woman !)


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I know, but I also know just how he feels at the moment - I'd already put some unwanted weight on BEFORE lockdown, now I seem to be "growing" by the week
> (note to self - get back on your diet woman !)


I'm the same. I've actually put my bathroom scales away as I don't want to embarrass them:Bag!!


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> I know, but I also know just how he feels at the moment - I'd already put some unwanted weight on BEFORE lockdown, now I seem to be "growing" by the week
> (note to self - get back on your diet woman !)


I have a weight limit which I've spent years trying to avoid reaching. Up to lockdown, I'd managed it, though only just, but now I've gone over it :Arghh:Banghead. Trouble is its very hard to get off! Sitting on the sofa won't do it


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> I have a weight limit which I've spent years trying to avoid reaching. Up to lockdown, I'd managed it, though only just, but now I've gone over it :Arghh:Banghead. Trouble is its very hard to get off! *Sitting on the sofa won't do it*


so, so true !

I spent most of my adult life being 12st (at 5'2" that's not a good look believe me !) then back in the late 90's I lost 3 stone and have managed to keep it all off (more or less) until this last year


----------



## Willow_Warren

I was doing well at the beginning of lockdown, watching what I eat and probably doing better than when at work... two months on I'm not doing so well...

These cheese cheese scones I made were quite yummy. 








Hannah


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Willow_Warren said:


> I was doing well at the beginning of lockdown, watching what I eat and probably doing better than when at work... two months on I'm not doing so well...
> 
> These cheese cheese scones I made were quite yummy.
> View attachment 440676
> 
> 
> Hannah


Ooo I do love a lovely warm cheese scone - especially with a bowl of tomato soup !


----------



## Cully

@Bertie'sMum and @Charity . I managed to get down to just over 11st before Xmas. Not easy when I can't walk far but I did it and felt I'd achieved something. Now I'm almost 13st. My heaviest ever. I suppose I've been using lockdown as an excuse if I'm honest, but I really don't want to hit that next marker on my scales.:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Post lock down I think we need to start a virtual slimming club for those of us that have been unable to resist the temptation to visit the fridge too often


----------



## Cully

With virtual exercise too?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> With virtual exercise too?


That just might be a step too far ?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> @Bertie'sMum and @Charity . I managed to get down to just over 11st before Xmas. Not easy when I can't walk far but I did it and felt I'd achieved something. Now I'm almost 13st. My heaviest ever. I suppose I've been using lockdown as an excuse if I'm honest, but I really don't want to hit that next marker on my scales.:Shamefullyembarrased


I hate to admit it but that's the same weight as me though I've just gone over and this is my heaviest ever too...eeek! My heart sinks as its so hard to get it off and it does make you feel worse. I keep saying every day I will exercise but now I've lost interest in Mr Motivator nothings happening. It doesn't help my high blood pressure either. I'm 5' 8" by the way. Bad human.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Bad human.


Well I've definitely lost my mojo and need a kick, so don't feel so bad.






I think things will feel better once we can find something to look forward to and focus on. XX


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

That's a silly dog, not like me, I'm always sensible


----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> That's a silly dog, not like me, I'm always sensible
> 
> View attachment 440980


Awww, sweet Purdey, so pretty in pink (collar and tongue)


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> That's a silly dog, not like me, I'm always sensible
> 
> View attachment 440982


Gorgeous Purdey you've grown up to be such a stunner:Kiss


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> View attachment 441014


This must be Annie


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> That's a silly dog, not like me, I'm always sensible
> 
> View attachment 440982


Aww Purdey you're all grown up.
Looking gorgeous in you lovely pink collar.
Have you been putting boot polish on her again @Charity ?? Such a stunningly beautiful coat x


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> This must be Annie


Annie resents this post. She wants to let you know that she is a fierce huntress and not a mouse cuddler. She sends you this look:


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Annie resents this post. She wants to let you know that she is a fierce huntress and not a mouse cuddler. She sends you this look:
> 
> View attachment 441037


I agree! She wouldn't want to loose her reputation as a fierce Piratess, she doesn't look happy at all!!


----------



## Trixie1

Yoga's going well....!


----------



## ChaosCat

Trixie1 said:


> I agree! She wouldn't want to loose her reputation as a fierce Piratess, she doesn't look happy at all!!


Annie thanks you for understanding!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Annie resents this post. She wants to let you know that she is a fierce huntress and not a mouse cuddler. She sends you this look:
> 
> View attachment 441037


That's a very angry look Annie.
I thought that was you showing your softer side, with your pet mouse


----------



## Charity

ChaosCat said:


> Annie resents this post. She wants to let you know that she is a fierce huntress and not a mouse cuddler. She sends you this look:
> 
> View attachment 441037


Annie, I'm afraid....I'm very afraid :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


----------



## Charity




----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> That's a very angry look Annie.
> I thought that was you showing your softer side, with your pet mouse


Annie says she has no softer side.
She's not amused!









Don't tell her I told you she's a love bug with me, please.



Charity said:


> Annie, I'm afraid....I'm very afraid :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


Annie says that's just as it should be!


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> Annie says she has no softer side.
> She's not amused!
> View attachment 441074
> 
> 
> Don't tell her I told you she's a love bug with me, please.
> 
> Annie says that's just as it should be!


Eek! Only if you stop Annie from coming after me CC!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Eek! Only if you stop Annie from coming after me CC!


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ChaosCat said:


> Annie resents this post. She wants to let you know that she is a fierce huntress and not a mouse cuddler. She sends you this look:
> 
> View attachment 441037


OMG if looks could kill


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 441076


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

I'd hate to see Annie and @ewelsh 's Lottie together, quite an army and very very scary! :Jawdrop


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> I'd hate to see Annie and @ewelsh 's Lottie together, quite an army and very very scary! :Jawdrop


Not to worry Charity. They'll be too busy fighting each other as to who is the meaner, badder girl!


----------



## ChaosCat

SbanR said:


> Not to worry Charity. They'll be too busy fighting each other as to who is the meaner, badder girl!


There's something in that- at least if one of them enters the territory of the other. But I think if they connect on their own forum they might conspire to take over the world.


----------



## SbanR

ChaosCat said:


> There's something in that- at least if one of them enters the territory of the other. But I think if they connect on their own forum they might conspire to take over the world.


:Woot:Bag:Bag:Bag:Bag:Bag


----------



## Cully




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Apologies if this has already been posted but it made me smile


----------



## Cully

No I don't like those scratchy towels either.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I'd hate to see Annie and @ewelsh 's Lottie together, quite an army and very very scary! :Jawdrop





ChaosCat said:


> There's something in that- at least if one of them enters the territory of the other. But I think if they connect on their own forum they might conspire to take over the world.


My thoughts exactly, they would concur the world. They'd sort America out that's for sure!:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> My thoughts exactly, they would concur the world. They'd sort America out that's for sure!:Hilarious


Wish somebody would


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy trying on one of my employer-provided face masks


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Linda Weasel




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> View attachment 441608


How true is this, I have collected a bag full of rubbish this morning on our country lanes :Muted the deer were trying to eat it last night


----------



## Cully

Always leave fresh water for your pets.


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Summercat

@BarneyBobCat

Nooo, not GreyFriars Bobby. Too lovely.

(I also admit on one trip to Edinburgh, I took a photo of him)


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 441938


Aw that's so sweet. It reminds me of the statue of a man sitting on a park bench and the dog who kept giving him a ball to throw for him. That was really cute.


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Linda Weasel




----------



## MissyfromMice

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 442047


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice

Our local stork pair allowed their baby stork to peek over the rim of the nest.










"Just look at how big my wings are"


----------



## ChaosCat

MissyfromMice said:


> Our local stork pair allowed their baby stork to peek over the rim of the nest.
> 
> View attachment 442266
> 
> 
> "Just look at how big my wings are"
> 
> View attachment 442267


Lovely photos!


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> Our local stork pair allowed their baby stork to peek over the rim of the nest.
> 
> View attachment 442266
> 
> 
> "Just look at how big my wings are"
> 
> View attachment 442267


Awww!A baby stork! their wings really are magnificent even as babies!! Great photos!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> View attachment 442393


Oh boy can I relate to this


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Oh boy can I relate to this


Me too :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Apologies for the bad language - but it made me laugh


----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Apologies for the bad language - but it made me laugh


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Linda Weasel

my little pot of gold


----------



## lullabydream

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 442716
> View attachment 442717


I have that picture of the dog and kitten in my dining room.. It's by Rachael Hale it's called Loki's kitten.. Rather randomly off topic but I love it!


----------



## raysmyheart

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 442726
> my little pot of gold


This is an awesome photo @Linda Weasel. Beautiful! ♥


----------



## Charity

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 442726
> my little pot of gold


Very clever photo


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

lullabydream said:


> I have that picture of the dog and kitten in my dining room.. It's by Rachael Hale it's called Loki's kitten.. Rather randomly off topic but I love it!


I've heard of Rachael Hale and do love her animal photos. "Loki's Kitten" is a lovely picture to keep and alway brings a smile.


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

"Happy Summer Solstice"


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> View attachment 442867


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 442980


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 442980


another :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice

Cully said:


> View attachment 443183


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

Typical cat


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Typical cat
> 
> View attachment 443266


:Hilarious:Hilarious I feel really sorry for the guy but...it's a cat!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 443667


 Lol! How rude!


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

Think life at the moment does feel a bit like this :Meh I love this film


----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

I may book a holiday abroad!! But thinking the journey over could be a bit like this...!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Ali71

For all you fitness fanatics...put your (sun)blest foot forward


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ali71 said:


> For all you fitness fanatics...put your (sun)blest foot forward


----------



## Ali71

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

Ali71 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Best laugh I've had all day :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> For all you fitness fanatics...put your (sun)blest foot forward


That's made me go all funny. I don't think I'll ever look at a loaf in the same way again.:Yuck


----------



## ewelsh

Ali71 said:


> For all you fitness fanatics...put your (sun)blest foot forward


:Hilarious

@Ali71 thats hilarious.

How are you all my lovely, Suki and Milo ok?

For you @Ali71 
no one escapes Phys in our house


----------



## Ali71

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> @Ali71 thats hilarious.
> 
> How are you all my lovely, Suki and Milo ok?
> 
> For you @Ali71
> no one escapes Phys in our house
> 
> View attachment 443915


Emma!!! Lovely to see you! Yes we're all fine here thanks...there's sometimes a good thing about living and working in the sticks haha!! Boys are great thanks  As long as they're fed, watered and loved they are happy enough.

Bless her, how funny...is she planking?  xxx


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

No burpees 

glad you are all well and serving your bosses! Same here too, nice and quiet in the country


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

Teamwork


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> Teamwork


I cannot believe that I just saw that kitten help the puppy through the gate by pushing from behind


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> I cannot believe that I just saw that kitten help the puppy through the gate by pushing from behind


Gained itself a playmate


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> Gained itself a playmate


I've just had to go back and watch it again !


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> I've just had to go back and watch it again !


Me too


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 444024


i wonder what happened next :Jawdrop


----------



## Linda Weasel




----------



## Charity

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 444057


:Yuck:Yuck:Yuck


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> i wonder what happened next :Jawdrop


Lunch!! Possibly :Nailbiting


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

Social distancing in Paris apparently


----------



## Ali71




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Social distancing in Paris apparently
> 
> View attachment 444100
> 
> 
> View attachment 444101


Well that would be a workable idea to use giant stuffed animals as separators. I like it.
The second one is just soooo sweet.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

That cats face is a gem.:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## BarneyBobCat

I dont know how but Barney managed to get his human mummy's pants off the radiator today and hoopla'd round his tail


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh  Barney I’ve missed seeing you.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 444733


I love that the woman isn't the slightest bit fazed. It must be a regular thing.


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> View attachment 444738


This could have been Bonny! She loved a good loo roll fight.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Ali71

The things you do....


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 444953


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

Think I'm No. 6


----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> View attachment 444998
> 
> 
> Think I'm No. 6


Definitely No 9


----------



## Cully

Probably #1 at the moment but I'm sure I've been most of them at some time. It's been one of those days:Bag.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> View attachment 444998
> 
> 
> Think I'm No. 6


I'm No. 2 at the moment Happy it's Friday!! and on my second glass of wine


----------



## raysmyheart

I would say I'm No.5 right now realizing the Sun is coming out after a morning of rain and clouds!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> View attachment 444998
> 
> 
> Think I'm No. 6


Number 9.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

No 4 - I'm still half asleep !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cully




----------



## Ali71

In Gru's best voice of course!!


----------



## Trixie1

Ali71 said:


> In Gru's best voice of course!!


:Hilarous :Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice

If birds have arms


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Love it :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 445146


Ooh, a Bunty mask, how lovely. I saw some like this yesterday with dogs on


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Ooh, a Bunty mask, how lovely. I saw some like this yesterday with dogs on


I wonder if there's a Toppy one too!


----------



## Trixie1

"Say Cheese"....!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> View attachment 445179


I love this one, its one of my favourites


----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> View attachment 445304


The blood in the chin fur is worse says Annie :Sour


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> The blood in the chin fur is worse says Annie :Sour


The pic reminded me of earlier this week when Misty scratched me big time (my fault). Yep, I suppose it is a little difficult cleaning one's chin after a mousey supper:Yuck!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> View attachment 445418


Very true


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> View attachment 445418


so, so true ! I've lost count of the number of times I've sprung out of bed at 03:30 after hearing Bertie getting rid of a hairball


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> View attachment 445418


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> View attachment 445418


:Hilarious:Hilarious So very true :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

Cully said:


> View attachment 445418


That is particularly excellent due to how very true it is


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 445442


:Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Cully




----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Ali71

This is Suki after he goes exploring in the loft lol!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

[


Ali71 said:


> This is Suki after he goes exploring in the loft lol!!


gives a whole new perspective to mask wearing


----------



## SbanR

Anyone care to join this family on Bondi beach?


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## LeArthur

I didn't know which thread to put this on,but it gave us all a good chuckle in this house so I settled on here 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/hy3qa3


----------



## Bertie'sMum

LeArthur said:


> I didn't know which thread to put this on,but it gave us all a good chuckle in this house so I settled on here
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/hy3qa3


I wonder if he ever worked it out ?


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Bertie'sMum

OMG please tell me that the cat was photoshopped into that picture !


----------



## Ali71

Bertie'sMum said:


> OMG please tell me that the cat was photoshopped into that picture !


I hope so!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Too cute not to post


----------



## Trixie1

Cully said:


> Too cute not to post
> View attachment 445849


Awww!! So sweet


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Boxer123

I sneak over from dog chat I love this thread thank you everyone it always makes me laugh.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

There's another sound isn't there which alerts you that the cat needs nails trimming. Snik snik snik across the carpet.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

Ali71 said:


>


That's Libby  who's in my bed 



Charity said:


> View attachment 445810


oh I can sooooo relate to this


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 445906


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 445983
> View attachment 445984


Love that first one, it made me giggle:Joyful.


----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Milo’s mum

Wildlife encounters


----------



## SbanR

Milo's mum said:


> Wildlife encounters


I think foxy would like to cosy up in that bed MM


----------



## Charity

I think Foxy is saying "you don't know how lucky you are"


----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice

Milo's mum said:


> Wildlife encounters


Reminded me of this one


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## Ali71

Morning  How are we all feeling today? xx
I have A Fine Boi and a Hefty Chonk working towards a Heckkin Chonker ...


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Hee hee! :Hilarious


----------



## Ali71

Just seen these for sale!  Aren't they great?? Although I think we need some with some little teefs lol x


----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ali71 said:


> Just seen these for sale!  Aren't they great?? Although I think we need some with some little teefs lol x


where did you see them - I MUST have one !


----------



## Ali71

Bertie'sMum said:


> where did you see them - I MUST have one !


Here you go: 
https://gossby.com/5F227B5BA5BB6UO/...R1ppGPhelvf3VGBX5_9csXtdR_Hut7fBW5RSndHGApzB8


----------



## SbanR

Bertie'sMum said:


> where did you see them - I MUST have one !


Please post a selfie when you get it


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> Please post a selfie when you get it


It's a US website (although apparently they're made in the UK ) ! So will have to look elsewhere to find one  I think there is something similar on Amazon but the reviews aren't all that good.


----------



## Ali71

Bertie'sMum said:


> It's a US website (although apparently they're made in the UK ) ! So will have to look elsewhere to find one  I think there is something similar on Amazon but the reviews aren't all that good.


A quick squizz on Etsy brings plenty!! I didn't check very far on the original post I must admit

https://www.etsy.com/uk/market/cat_face_mask


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Ali71

Morning all!! (I know you all love a poo joke  ) x


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bertie'sMum

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 446427


I think my heart just melted :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 446427


Awwww


----------



## ebonycat

Bertie'sMum said:


> I think my heart just melted :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


Mine too x


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 446427


So sweet!
Do you think if I increase the amount of fruit I eat I'll get lucky?


----------



## MissyfromMice

Cully said:


> So sweet!
> Do you think if I increase the amount of fruit I eat I'll get lucky?


Yes, especially if you increase the amount of bananas


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Andrei

Tell me if this made your day! Search for RuxandCip for more!


----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice

Cully said:


> View attachment 446493


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 446427


Seriously xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ewelsh

@MissyfromMice :Hilarious:Hilarious where DO you find these hilarious pictures


----------



## Ali71




----------



## MissyfromMice

Mask it ... or basket


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## SbanR

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 446715


The second photo is hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Milo’s mum

@Cully OMG this is hilarious 
We had a similar situation last night but too dark for a photo.
The first time my freezer ice packs became handy - I wrapped them in towels and took to bed.
Milo was like a thermo bomb on top of the packs/me.


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> View attachment 446894
> 
> Be careful what you wish for.


Oh I'm still wishing for it..... we had about Two minutes of rain about half an hour ago, no thunderstorms, no downpour nothing :Bawling


----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Ali71

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 447002


Imitating a meerkat on sentry duty


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Cully

Seenager. Love it:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

Happy to be in the air again




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3276499732437833


----------



## Willow_Warren

Charity said:


> Happy to be in the air again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3276499732437833


I didn't watch the video at first.., that wasn't what I was expecting!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> Happy to be in the air again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3276499732437833


:Hilarious I'm not sure I would fly with them! :Nailbiting


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Ali71




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

Love it. Reminds me of the Lion King.


----------



## Cully




----------



## ebonycat

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 447009


Aww I love this one


----------



## Jaf

I think 2 and 5 sum me up....


----------



## ebonycat

Jaf said:


> I think 2 and 5 sum me up....
> 
> View attachment 447255


After the awful, no sleep night I had last night I think I'm definitely a 5 right now.
But I so hope I'm a 4 in an hour or twos time


----------



## Trixie1

Jaf said:


> I think 2 and 5 sum me up....
> 
> View attachment 447255


I'm definitely no: 4 at the moment. Hope nobody feels like no 8!


----------



## Charity

No. 5 for me at the moment then by the time I get to bed I'm wide awake.


----------



## Smuge

Jaf said:


> I think 2 and 5 sum me up....
> 
> View attachment 447255


10


----------



## ewelsh

I am definitely 8 my husband is still working from home  and not returning to work until October :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I am definitely 8 my husband is still working from home  and not returning to work until October :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> I am definitely 8 my husband is still working from home  and not returning to work until October :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn:Yawn


Look on the bright side @ewelsh, at least he is going sometime. I'm stuck with mine foreverrrrr!


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Look on the bright side @ewelsh, at least he is going sometime. I'm stuck with mine foreverrrrr!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## Zaq

This is surely going to cheer u up if it doesnt you can block me from the forum  enjoy and do let me know ur feedback.. have a good day!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> View attachment 447639
> 
> 
> View attachment 447638


Picture 2 - that's definitely me with Bertie


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

A friend of my OH's sent him this today. Haven't seen my OH laugh so much for weeks. . 
*
MAN RULES*
AT LAST A BLOKE HAS TAKEN THE TIME TO WRITE THIS ALL DOWN
WE ALWAYS HEAR 'THE RULES' FROM THE FEMALE SIDE, NOW HERE ARE THE RULES FROM THE MALE SIDE
THESE ARE OUR RULES!
PLEASE NOTE. THESE ARE ALL NUMBERED #1 ON PURPOSE!

1. MEN ARE NOT MIND READERS.
1. LEARN TO WORK THE TOILET SEAT. YOU'RE A BIG GIRL. IF IT'S UP, PUT IT DOWN. WE NEED IT UP, YOU NEED IT DOWN. YOU DON'T HEAR US COMPLAINING ABOUT YOU LEAVING IT DOWN.
1. CRYING IS BLACKMAIL.
1. ASK FOR WHAT YOU WANT. LET US BE CLEAR ON THIS ONE:
SUBTLE HINTS DO NOT WORK!
STRONG HINTS DO NOT WORK!
OBVIOUS HINTS DO NOT WORK!
JUST SAY IT!
1. YES AND NO ARE PERFECTLY ACCEPTABLE ANSWERS TO ALMOST EVERY QUESTION.
1.. COME TO US WITH A PROBLEM ONLY IF YOU WANT HELP SOLVING IT. THAT'S WHAT WE DO. SYMPATHY IS WHAT YOUR GIRLFRIENDS ARE FOR.
1. ANYTHING WE SAID 6 MONTHS AGO IS INADMISSIBLE IN AN ARGUMENT. IN FACT, ALL COMMENTS BECOME NULL AND VOID AFTER 7 DAYS.
1. IF YOU THINK YOU'RE FAT, YOU PROBABLY ARE. DON'T ASK US.
1. IF SOMETHING WE SAID CAN BE INTERPRETED TWO WAYS AND ONE OF THE WAYS MAKES YOU SAD OR ANGRY, WE MEANT THE OTHER ONE.
1. YOU CAN EITHER ASK US TO DO SOMETHING OR TELL US HOW YOU WANT IT DONE. NOT BOTH. IF YOU ALREADY KNOW BEST HOW TO DO IT, JUST DO IT YOURSELF.
1. WHENEVER POSSIBLE, PLEASE SAY WHATEVER YOU HAVE TO SAY DURING COMMERCIALS.
1. CHRISTOPHER COLUMBUS DID NOT NEED DIRECTIONS AND NEITHER DO WE...
1. ALL MEN SEE IN ONLY 16 COLORS, LIKE WINDOWS DEFAULT SETTINGS.. PEACH, FOR EXAMPLE, IS A FRUIT, NOT A COLOR. PUMPKIN IS ALSO A FRUIT. WE HAVE NO IDEA WHAT MAUVE IS.
1. IF WE ASK WHAT IS WRONG AND YOU SAY 'NOTHING,' WE WILL ACT LIKE NOTHING'S WRONG. WE KNOW YOU ARE LYING, BUT IT IS JUST NOT WORTH THE HASSLE.
1. IF YOU ASK A QUESTION YOU DON'T WANT AN ANSWER TO, EXPECT AN ANSWER YOU DON'T WANT TO HEAR..
1. WHEN WE HAVE TO GO SOMEWHERE, ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING YOU WEAR IS FINE...REALLY.
1.. DON'T ASK US WHAT WE'RE THINKING ABOUT UNLESS YOU ARE PREPARED TO DISCUSS SUCH TOPICS AS FOOTBALL, SHOOTING OR MOTOR SPORTS.
1. YOU HAVE ENOUGH CLOTHES.
1 .. YOU HAVE TOO MANY SHOES.
1. I AM IN SHAPE. ROUND IS A SHAPE!
1.. THANK YOU FOR READING THIS. YES, I KNOW, I HAVE TO SLEEP ON THE COUCH TONIGHT.. BUT DID YOU KNOW MEN REALLY DON'T MIND THAT? IT'S LIKE CAMPING...

PASS THIS TO AS MANY MEN AS YOU CAN - TO GIVE THEM A LAUGH...
PASS THIS TO AS MANY WOMEN AS YOU CAN - TO GIVE THEM A BIGGER LAUGH, BECAUSE ITS TRUE


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> View attachment 447522


How very true this is


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> View attachment 447639
> 
> 
> View attachment 447638


I don't shut the bathroom door for this very reason. I don't even get peace when in the bath


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Whompingwillow

That goes for Prosecco cork accessories and Soya milk pully out things etc
Sorry, cheer me up spam lol


----------



## Whompingwillow

Ok last one...


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 447912
> View attachment 447913


He he!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 447912
> View attachment 447913


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

@MissyfromMice you do find the Funniest Ones!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

No reflection on your brilliant cartoons but shows my failing faculties


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

This one is for @Ringypie


----------



## Ringypie

Charity said:


> This one is for @Ringypie
> 
> View attachment 447960


Ringo would love this!!


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> Ringo would love this!!


If you brought Ringo to the house, would he do similar?


----------



## Ringypie

SbanR said:


> If you brought Ringo to the house, would he do similar?


He'd expect to come in and sit on the sofa!


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> He'd expect to come in and sit on the sofa!


An even better photo then


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> He'd expect to come in and sit on the sofa!





SbanR said:


> An even better photo then


----------



## Ringypie

MissyfromMice said:


>


 Exactly!!


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


>


Where n How do you find them???!!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 448084


Is this a version of 'take your pets to the office day'?:Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 448084


I used to have a cat who would stretch out on my back, resting her chin on my shoulder, as I did some weeding.
Another curled round the back of my neck like a furry scarf.
Happy memories


----------



## MissyfromMice

Cully said:


> Is this a version of 'take your pets to the office day'?:Smuggrin




Cats can be very helpful in scaring off moles


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 448084


The second photo is hilarious!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 448084


Who needs to go the gym when you've got a cat !


----------



## Charity




----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Whompingwillow

Very relatable


----------



## ChaosCat

Whompingwillow said:


> Very relatable
> View attachment 448390


You must so relate to this one!


----------



## ebonycat

Whompingwillow said:


> Very relatable
> View attachment 448390


Oh this is why I can never shut the bathroom door, I can't even have a bath without someone sitting on the towel watching what I'm doing :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

It's amazing what incredibly long 'arms' they have when reaching under a closed door to get to you.


----------



## ebonycat

Cully said:


> It's amazing what incredibly long 'arms' they have when reaching under a closed door to get to you.


Alfie's paws don't fit under the door, I just get his constant meowing so it's easier if I don't shut the door.
Ebony just gives me the look


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy doesn't want me to close the door when I'm in the bathroom.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Psygon

Charity said:


> View attachment 448421


I don't know what this says about me, but I was thinking about where to put the Christmas tree this year over the weekend


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> View attachment 448421





Psygon said:


> I don't know what this says about me, but I was thinking about where to put the Christmas tree this year over the weekend


I miss my Christmas tree, but it's not worth the time it takes to put it up for it to only come crashing down again.
Alfie is such a terror.
Ebony has never bothered with past trees but Alfie is a little sod when it comes to dangling things.


----------



## Psygon

ebonycat said:


> I miss my Christmas tree, but it's not worth the time it takes to put it up for it to only come crashing down again.
> Alfie is such a terror.
> Ebony has never bothered with past trees but Alfie is a little sod when it comes to dangling things.


Part of me is a bit disappointed the tonks have never managed to pull a tree down. It does nothing for their image as little terrors


----------



## ebonycat

Psygon said:


> Part of me is a bit disappointed the tonks have never managed to pull a tree down. It does nothing for their image as little terrors


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Waiting for breakfast....sweet


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bertie'sMum

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 448490


OMG - that's one clever kitty !


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> View attachment 448473
> 
> 
> Waiting for breakfast....sweet
> View attachment 448474


Picture 2 is adorable just hope he doesn't step back without looking first


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 448674


Love this. Going to steal it for Dog Chat, but leaving your ownership on


----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity

At a mental hospital...
Doctor: What is this?
Mad man: This is a book I wrote. It has a total of 500 pages.
Doctor: You wrote 500 pages! Wow, what did you write?
Mad man: On the first page I wrote 'One king rode on a horse and went towards the jungle'.
And, on the last page, I wrote 'The king reached the jungle'.
Doctor: So what did you write in the remaining 498 pages?
Mad man: I wrote;
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik
tigdik tigdik. Tigdik
tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik
tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik
tigdik tigdik. Tigdik
tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik ti tigdik tigdik...
Tigdiki tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik
tigdik tigdik. Tigdik
tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik
tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik
tigdik tigdik. Tigdik
tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik...
Doctor : (stunned) And what's that?
Mad Man: That's the sound of the horse running...The hooves digging into the terrain.
Doctor: And who will read your story?
Mad Man: I will put it on Pet Forum - there's plenty of nutters on there who will definitely read it.....
One of them is reading it as we speak!






























No offence


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> At a mental hospital...
> Doctor: What is this?
> Mad man: This is a book I wrote. It has a total of 500 pages.
> Doctor: You wrote 500 pages! Wow, what did you write?
> Mad man: On the first page I wrote 'One king rode on a horse and went towards the jungle'.
> And, on the last page, I wrote 'The king reached the jungle'.
> Doctor: So what did you write in the remaining 498 pages?
> Mad man: I wrote;
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik
> tigdik tigdik. Tigdik
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik
> tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik
> tigdik tigdik. Tigdik
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik ti tigdik tigdik...
> Tigdiki tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik
> tigdik tigdik. Tigdik
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik
> tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik
> tigdik tigdik. Tigdik
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik...
> Doctor : (stunned) And what's that?
> Mad Man: That's the sound of the horse running...The hooves digging into the terrain.
> Doctor: And who will read your story?
> Mad Man: I will put it on Pet Forum - there's plenty of nutters on there who will definitely read it.....
> One of them is reading it as we speak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offence


I didn't read it all Charity; I scrolled down to the end, so not totally a nutter
Only a novice learning from a leading light in the field.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> At a mental hospital...
> Doctor: What is this?
> Mad man: This is a book I wrote. It has a total of 500 pages.
> Doctor: You wrote 500 pages! Wow, what did you write?
> Mad man: On the first page I wrote 'One king rode on a horse and went towards the jungle'.
> And, on the last page, I wrote 'The king reached the jungle'.
> Doctor: So what did you write in the remaining 498 pages?
> Mad man: I wrote;
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik
> tigdik tigdik. Tigdik
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik
> tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik
> tigdik tigdik. Tigdik
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik ti tigdik tigdik...
> Tigdiki tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik
> tigdik tigdik. Tigdik
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik
> tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik
> tigdik tigdik. Tigdik
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik....
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik.
> Tigdik tigdik tigdik tigdik...
> Doctor : (stunned) And what's that?
> Mad Man: That's the sound of the horse running...The hooves digging into the terrain.
> Doctor: And who will read your story?
> Mad Man: I will put it on Pet Forum - there's plenty of nutters on there who will definitely read it.....
> One of them is reading it as we speak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offence


I did read it all!! thinking, this is a long joke but wanted to read the punch line having not missed anything!! Wasn't expecting that! Made me Lol :Hilarious guess we're all nutters then


----------



## Cully

I practised my speed reading so read straight down the middle of each page.

Interesting story. Must read it properly one day.
Will there be a sequel?
:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

This is so me


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> View attachment 448946


Speaking of sheep...


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> Speaking of sheep...
> 
> View attachment 448947


That looks really weird


----------



## Trixie1

Just Keeping to the sheep theme here ...!


----------



## ChaosCat

Gif didn’t work, sorry


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


>


Oh that is so true.


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> View attachment 449069


:Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 449221


They'll all be Grumpy then


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> They'll all be Grumpy then


Very good


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> View attachment 449217


looks like they're holding a seance !!!!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> looks like they're holding a seance !!!!


Or maybe they've seen a moth!!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## Jesthar




----------



## Happy Paws2

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 449231


That reminds of been on a caravan holiday in the South of France in the 90's every evening the queue for the phone, the first thing people were asking was, how is the Dog or Cat before they asked about how the family was.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Happy Paws2

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 449328


Beautiful, I love ginger cats, if I ever had a cat it would have to be ginger.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Ali71




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice

Chicknic table


----------



## Ali71

Made me lol


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Made me lol
> View attachment 449680


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> Made me lol
> View attachment 449680


 v funny!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Jesthar




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Amazing what you can get at charity shops these days.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Ali71




----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> View attachment 449993


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Can relate to this


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Can relate to this
> 
> View attachment 450109


Huh, easier to say where it doesn't hurt:Inpain


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Cully

Sorry, couldn't help myself. This so reminds me of someone.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## ewelsh

@Trixie1 that is so true of my Lottie


----------



## Trixie1

ewelsh said:


> @Trixie1 that is so true of my Lottie


Awww! the beautiful Lottie, Sam too can be a little "thug" at times especially when I need to give him a pill! Always a bit of a struggle!! But we get there eventually!! He goes off and sulks but soon All is forgotten


----------



## Ali71




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Milo’s mum

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 450649


Oh, this is so sweet!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Ali71

Not cat related but made me laugh out loud :Hilarious:Hilarious xx


----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 450824
> View attachment 450825


Love the 2nd one. Serendipity or what:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

Cully said:


> Love the 2nd one. Serendipity or what:Hilarious


I think so too


----------



## Jaf




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> View attachment 451367
> 
> View attachment 451368


That first cat looks a very odd shape!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> That first cat looks a very odd shape!


Hm, he looks like he's wearing a fat suit!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## TriTri

Sorry, can’t show this as full image


----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 451377


As a great Snoopy fan, I just love this


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> View attachment 451494


Or

"You put your left paw in,
Your left paw out,
You do the Hokey Cokey,
And you shake it all about"


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Or
> 
> "You put your left paw in,
> Your left paw out,
> You do the Hokey Cokey,
> And you shake it all about"


Very funny :Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bertie'sMum

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 451625


I could sit and watch that for hours


----------



## TriTri

I see @lymorelynn has just closed down a thread where someone was asking for recommendations of a cheap car insurer; someone replied to them a few days ago and on Wednesday lymorelynn said she was closing the thread down, as she had hoped they would have found an insurer by now .......the thread was 7 years old :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious.


----------



## SbanR

TriTri said:


> I see @lymorelynn has just closed down a thread where someone was asking for recommendations of a cheap car insurer; someone replied to them a few days ago and on Wednesday lymorelynn said she was closing the thread down, as she had hoped they would have found an insurer by now .......the thread was 7 years old :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious.


There have been quite a few responses to old threads recently


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Linda Weasel

@Boxer123 . Please show this to Sox.


----------



## SbanR

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 451800
> @Boxer123 . Please show this to Sox.


Haha @Boxer123 I wonder why I immediately thought of your boys as well!!:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Don't tempt him @Linda Weasel


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Happy Paws2

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 451800
> @Boxer123 . Please show this to Sox.


:Hilarious
I was just going to say that,,


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

It's good to see that cat's have a sense of humour too....


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bertie'sMum

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 452113


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

"Look at what we caught Mum !"


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 452227


I definitely think that my Bertie is the author ! If not then he's read it and is living by the commandments !!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 452570


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> View attachment 452654


Educational film, obviously.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Aw, too sweet not to share.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## dsuuwia

They definitely broke the mould when they made him!


----------



## Cully

dsuuwia said:


> They definitely broke the mould when they made him!


Him! Who? Sorry if I missed something


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> View attachment 452932


@Cully - just sprayed my coffee all over my keyboard


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Cully - just sprayed my coffee all over my keyboard


 Hope you had plenty of tissues handy


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Cully




----------



## Lurcherlad

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice

*Happy Halloween !!!*

*







*

*







*

*







*


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## SbanR

MissyfromMice said:


> *Happy Halloween !!!*
> 
> *
> View attachment 453215
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 453216
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 453217
> *


Oh, I'm in love with that little kitten. So sweet:Kiss
But that third photo!!!:Hilarious It's no wonder that poor thing has crossed eyes.:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 453221


Catula??


----------



## Cully




----------



## Trixie1

"Happy Halloween"....!


----------



## ChaosCat

Happy Halloween from Mojo, too.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Be warned..








since were on the Halloween theme


----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> Happy Halloween from Mojo, too.
> 
> View attachment 453234


I'm just wondering what the bird makes of the strange cat bat below:Wideyed


----------



## Trixie1

ChaosCat said:


> Happy Halloween from Mojo, too.
> 
> View attachment 453234


Loving your bat costume Mojo!  Whatever you do, don't look behind you, looks like a ghost heading your way!! 

@Whompingwillow Very spooky!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Cully said:


> I'm just wondering what the bird makes of the strange cat bat below:Wideyed


Mojo would sooooo love having wings!


----------



## ChaosCat

Trixie1 said:


> Loving your bat costume Mojo!  Whatever you do, don't look behind you, looks like a ghost heading your way!!
> 
> @Whompingwillow Very spooky!!


Oh, he's a brave boy, not easily spooked!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Trixie1 said:


> @Whompingwillow Very spooky!!


loll it's a doodle I did


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 453349


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 453349


Lol


----------



## Cully

(never leave elastic bands lying around!!)


----------



## Charity




----------



## Whompingwillow




----------



## Trixie1

Whompingwillow said:


> View attachment 453473


Lol,Is this another doodle


----------



## Whompingwillow

Trixie1 said:


> Lol,Is this another doodle


Hehe no not this time, it's by an artist called worry_lines


----------



## Jaf

Not a cat thing, but did make me laugh.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## mrsfarq




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## mrsfarq




----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## mrsfarq




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## mrsfarq




----------



## mrsfarq




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 454531


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jesthar




----------



## LinznMilly

Jesthar said:


>


That. . . That is horrifying! :Nailbiting :Nailbiting


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Cully

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 454819


 very apt.


----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

You can tell the cat thinks being in this video is totally beneath him 

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...83902CBB8A3750B254C283902CBB8A375&FORM=VDQVAP


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> You can tell the cat thinks being in this video is totally beneath him
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...83902CBB8A3750B254C283902CBB8A375&FORM=VDQVAP


Haha thanks Charity! Hilarious, got me chuckling.
What a lovely start to the day.
Going to watch it again for all those expressions!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> You can tell the cat thinks being in this video is totally beneath him
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...83902CBB8A3750B254C283902CBB8A375&FORM=VDQVAP


Brilliant!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> You can tell the cat thinks being in this video is totally beneath him
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...83902CBB8A3750B254C283902CBB8A375&FORM=VDQVAP


OMG that is so a "is this for real ?" expression :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice

Charity said:


> You can tell the cat thinks being in this video is totally beneath him
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...83902CBB8A3750B254C283902CBB8A375&FORM=VDQVAP


It's hilarious !!! Thank you for posting it @Charity


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 455055


 If you can't beat 'em, join 'em!!


----------



## Charity

'On the first day of creation, God created the cat.
On the second day, God created man to serve the cat.
On the third day, God created all the animals of the earth to serve as food for the cat.
On the forth day, God created honest toil
so that man could labour for the good of the cat.
On the fifth day, God created expensive
furniture so that the cat would have objects
whereon to sharpen its claws.
On the sixth day, God created veterinary
science to keep the cat healthy
and the man broke.
On the seventh day, God tried to rest,
But He had to scoop out the litter-tray.' :Yuck


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> 'On the first day of creation, God created the cat.
> On the second day, God created man to serve the cat.
> On the third day, God created all the animals of the earth to serve as food for the cat.
> On the forth day, God created honest toil
> so that man could labour for the good of the cat.
> On the fifth day, God created expensive
> furniture so that the cat would have objects
> whereon to sharpen its claws.
> On the sixth day, God created veterinary
> science to keep the cat healthy
> and the man broke.
> On the seventh day, God tried to rest,
> But He had to scoop out the litter-tray.' :Yuck
> 
> View attachment 455084


Oh wow! Please please please tell me where this shop is.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Oh wow! Please please please tell me where this shop is.


I've just sent this to my friend. She's going to Tesco today and I asked her to buy me a couple if she sees them.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Oh wow! Please please please tell me where this shop is.


Took this photo in my local garden centre !


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Took this photo in my local garden centre !
> 
> View attachment 455104


What a bargain


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I've just sent this to my friend. She's going to Tesco today and I asked her to buy me a couple if she sees them.


Never seen them on the shelves in my Tesco. Must look harder!


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Had fish, chips and salad for tea.
I put a nice bit of cod on the side of my plate for Moo as a treat, but when I offered it to her she wasn't interested.
I tried again and she backed away disgusted. Huh?
'Fussy madam' I thought as I scraped my plate into the food bin. Then I saw it!!

Apparently Moo wasn't at all impressed with the _mushroom_ I tried to give her. :BagWell it looked like fish!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Had fish, chips and salad for tea.
> I put a nice bit of cod on the side of my plate for Moo as a treat, but when I offered it to her she wasn't interested.
> I tried again and she backed away disgusted. Huh?
> 'Fussy madam' I thought as I scraped my plate into the food bin. Then I saw it!!
> 
> Apparently Moo wasn't at all impressed with the _mushroom_ I tried to give her. :BagWell it looked like fish!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Oh @Charity, I'm so glad I checked that post before I hit reply.
My stupid predicted text changed 'Had fish, chips and salad' to, 'Had fish, _child_ and salad'.:Jawdrop :Jawdrop


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Had fish, chips and salad for tea.
> I put a nice bit of cod on the side of my plate for Moo as a treat, but when I offered it to her she wasn't interested.
> I tried again and she backed away disgusted. Huh?
> 'Fussy madam' I thought as I scraped my plate into the food bin. Then I saw it!!
> 
> Apparently Moo wasn't at all impressed with the _mushroom_ I tried to give her. :BagWell it looked like fish!


You're still dragging your feet about getting your eyes checked?????


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ebonycat

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 455564


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity




----------



## mrsfarq

Taken from a Facebook thread


----------



## TriTri




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity




----------



## ChaosCat

Charity said:


> View attachment 455676


I would have needed this advice earlier- now my younger son is bigger and stronger than me and would replace me if I tried.


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice

Trixie1 said:


> View attachment 455707
> View attachment 455708


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Charity

"It's in the Cat's Law" Covid-19 Lockdown 20200503 - Bing video


----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> View attachment 455997


:Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully

I just bought a new soft close toilet seat. Not sure what the original language was but loved these instructions:
'Open and close seat tenderly' Kiss) & 'Neatness and taste on surface' :Yuck.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

When I went to Italy a few years ago I loved some instructions I spotted in a toilet. He looks so happy, it must have been a good poo!


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> When I went to Italy a few years ago I loved some instructions I spotted in a toilet. He looks so happy, it must have been a good poo!
> View attachment 456262


That figure looks about to dance out of the loo

He looks as happy as one of our cats after they've had a poo:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

OFFICE MEMO
Could anyone using the copy machine for 'personal reasons' at the office party this year, please pay extra attention to sanitising it afterwards!!


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## mrsfarq




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jaf

MissyfromMice said:


> View attachment 456440


I love that! Poor doggy is like "where's my space?"


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## mrsfarq




----------



## ewelsh

mrsfarq said:


> View attachment 456694


:Hilarious:Hilarious I will have to name my baubles


----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 456735


and that is the reason I could NEVER eat sausages, look at their little faces


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 456735


:Jawdrop if only they knew. Poor piggies.


----------



## Cully




----------



## Willow_Warren

Saw this on Facebook










H x


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## Charity




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## MissyfromMice

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 456882


Reminded me of ths one ...


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> View attachment 456843


I couldn't agree more with this! :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 456912


Is that one of Barney's challenges this Christmas?


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> View attachment 456843





ewelsh said:


> I couldn't agree more with this! :Hilarious


Me too


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Is that one of Barney's challenges this Christmas?


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 456957


:Hungover:Hungover:Hungover


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## ebonycat

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 456960


Haha but also :Hungover


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Instant anti-depressants for dog and cat people !


----------



## Cully

MissyfromMice said:


>


I've already had to apologise to a few people I sent cards too and explain why the corners of envelopes are chewed and shabby. Only to non cat owners though. Cat people need no such explanations


----------



## Cully




----------



## MissyfromMice

Cully said:


> I've already had to apologise to a few people I sent cards too and explain why the corners of envelopes are chewed and shabby. Only to non cat owners though. Cat people need no such explanations


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Cully said:


> View attachment 457222


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 457323


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Cully

I sent this to my son from Misty. He thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> View attachment 457412
> 
> I sent this to my son from Misty. He thought it was hilarious.


me too :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1

Cully said:


> View attachment 457412
> 
> I sent this to my son from Misty. He thought it was hilarious.


Lol! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Jesthar

Yup! Anyone else?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

*A Little Christmas Story:*

When four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce toys as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the Pre-Christmas pressure.

Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her Mother was coming to visit, which stressed Santa even more.

When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out, Heaven knows where.

Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered.

Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of rum. When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drunk all the cider and hidden the liquor.. In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor. He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off the end of the broom.

Just then the doorbell rang, and an irritated Santa marched to the door, yanked it open, and there stood a little fairy with a great big Christmas tree. The fairy said very cheerfully, 'Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?'

And so began the tradition of the little fairy on top of the Christmas tree.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## chillminx




----------



## Charity




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> View attachment 457759
> 
> 
> View attachment 457758


Would that be Toppy & Purdey in the 2nd picture ??


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Would that be Toppy & Purdey in the 2nd picture ??


Don't think so, Purdy would probably run and hide behind me if Toppy got that close though they do do it if there's the gate between them,


----------



## Charity




----------



## Trixie1




----------



## mrsfarq

This could actually be my kittens


----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

@Charity..... where is Jesus :Hilarious:Hilarious under the cat :Hilarious:Hilarious that's brilliant


----------



## Charity

ewelsh said:


> @Charity..... where is Jesus :Hilarious:Hilarious under the cat :Hilarious:Hilarious that's brilliant


I was going to say most cats think they are gods but this one thinks he's Jesus but I thought that might be a bit disrespectful


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I was going to say most cats think they are gods but this one thinks he's Jesus but I thought that might be a bit disrespectful


Jesus loves cats so I'm sure he wouldn't mind


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Something I think we can all relate to !

https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=0&fldCard=3474315&path=83563&pmode=init


----------



## Milo’s mum

Charity said:


> View attachment 458037
> 
> 
> View attachment 458038


This is my religion! :Troll


----------



## chillminx

Bertie'sMum said:


> Something I think we can all relate to !
> 
> https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=0&fldCard=3474315&path=83563&pmode=init


Yes, it's lovely!  I sent this Jacquie Lawson card to all my cat-loving friends abroad this year, because getting out to post cards was not easy.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

chillminx said:


> Yes, it's lovely!  I sent this Jacquie Lawson card to all my cat-loving friends abroad this year, because getting out to post cards was not easy.


I use them all the time, especially for friends overseas and online friends for whom I don't have a postal address. They are so beautifully made and such a large choice !


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## chillminx

@Lurcherlad

Aww, the puss-cat looks very remorseful, bless him/her! x


----------



## mrsfarq




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## mrsfarq




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity

What can you see?


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> What can you see?
> 
> View attachment 459238


Very clever!


----------



## Trixie1

Charity said:


> What can you see?
> 
> View attachment 459238


Took a while! but got there in the end


----------



## mrsfarq




----------



## SbanR




----------



## Jaf




----------



## ewelsh

Jaf said:


> View attachment 459417


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Cully




----------



## SbanR




----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Charity




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> View attachment 459563


that is just the scenario I am going through with Bertie righ this moment !

Wouldn't mind but it's freezing outside


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 459563


Absolutely spot on


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bertie'sMum said:


> that is just the scenario I am going through with Bertie righ this moment !
> 
> Wouldn't mind but it's freezing outside


Works just the same with dogs .... Jack leads us a merry dance most evenings around this time


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 459723


@LeArthur has Arthur seen this?


----------



## LeArthur

SbanR said:


> @LeArthur has Arthur seen this?


He was loafing last night with his face planted to the floor!!!! I tried to take a photo but obviously he moved when I moved


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> He was loafing last night with his face planted to the floor!!!! I tried to take a photo but obviously he moved when I moved


I do miss his face plant photos


----------



## Charity




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## ebonycat

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 459930


Oh how I would LOVE to do this to certain people


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## mrsfarq

I love these Scott Metzger cartoons


----------



## Ali71

Lol cheeky Meezer (on a geezer)


----------



## Ali71

How many of us...........?


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## mrsfarq




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## lullabydream

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 461650


That's brilliant!


----------



## Ali71




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## mrsfarq




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Ali71

When the supermarket staff are cat lovers....(and a tad bored)


----------



## Cully




----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## Bertie'sMum

and one for the dog lovers


----------



## Ali71

Cully said:


> View attachment 461736


Whenever I see this photo it reminds me of the little kid from Love Actually!:Hilarious


----------



## AstroKitties




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Cully




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Cully

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 463194


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri




----------



## Ali71

Milo got a lump of Felix on him the other day doing just this!! And yes, he just carried on eating...


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> View attachment 463526


I get the same feeling when I try to put on last year's jeans


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> View attachment 463526


I love this, it definitely used to be Toppy when he used the catflap.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I love this, it definitely used to be Toppy when he used the catflap.


Is that where he got Chunky from?


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Is that where he got Chunky from?


It was when he was chunky. He's not quite so porky now.


----------



## Ali71

And in my head I think "What the heck is WRONG with you??? " :Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## Ringypie

@SbanR heres your daily Flint! Demanding fuss and dabbing me every time I stop stroking him!


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> @SbanR heres your daily Flint! Demanding fuss and dabbing me every time I stop stroking him!
> View attachment 464616


Good boy Flint. Tell your slave she's not to slack off


----------



## Ringypie

@SbanR heres another for you!


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 464698
> @SbanR heres another for you!


Thank you


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## SbanR

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 465558


You can if you have kiddies fun size peelers!:Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> View attachment 465886


come on, admit that you want that chicken outfit for one of your kids @huckybuck


----------



## Cully




----------



## huckybuck

Happy Easter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374789807390490634


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Happy Easter
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374789807390490634


I saw this yesterday, its so sweet. Would your chickens do this HB?


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> I saw this yesterday, its so sweet. Would your chickens do this HB?


Well I've only 1 old bird left (Dottie) and she's well and truly passed the egg laying stage but I reckon her instinct (and being a broody breed) would kick in and she would do it lol!!!


----------



## lullabydream

Thanks for sharing that @huckybuck it was the most incredible sweet thing I have seen for a long while.

It could easy make you kitten or hen broody or both!


----------



## Ali71

Bank Holiday Dad Joke time...


----------



## AstroKitties




----------



## Ali71

Uh-HUH


----------



## slartibartfast

Ali71 said:


> Uh-HUH


Agatha Harkness, what are you doing with Goose? Ebony knows about this?


----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## Charity




----------



## huckybuck




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## slartibartfast

I'm soo into toilet humor and this one is bloody hilarious!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

slartibartfast said:


> I'm soo into toilet humor and this one is bloody hilarious!
> View attachment 467020


I am such a little boy child, this literally made me nearly wet myself


----------



## Ali71




----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Ali71

@Willow_Warren I'm a 1 at the moment...Milo woke me up for breakfast at 3.30 today  on the flip side it meant I was in the gym early when it was quiet lol...by mid afternoon I expect it'll be more like a picture 5


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I am definitely No 4, you should see my roots, not to worry, hairdressers tomorrow where I will skip along like No 9


----------



## Ali71

ewelsh said:


> Oh I am definitely No 4, you should see my roots, not to worry, hairdressers tomorrow where I will skip along like No 9


Haha....I've had my hair cut already or I would definitely be a 3! The pixie is back ...

Enjoy your pampering xx


----------



## SbanR

I was a 3 but have just skipped home from the hairdressers like a 9


----------



## Charity

I'm definitely 3 until first week in May. Oh jealousy @Ali71, I want to be a pixie :Meh


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Definitely a 5 after a busy morning volunteering in the local charity shop !


----------



## Ali71

Charity said:


> I'm definitely 3 until first week in May. Oh jealousy @Ali71, I want to be a pixie :Meh


First week in May??!!  I managed to cope with hair slides and bands for 4.5 months since end of November but it is hard isn't it! Just think how amazing you are going to look and feel once it's all done, yippeeeee x


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’m a 3 .... desperate for a proper haircut and awake at 0130 this morning and feeling frowsy from an afternoon nap!


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm a 3 .... desperate for a proper haircut and awake at 0130 this morning and feeling frowsy from an afternoon nap!


'frowsy?' Slip of the finger or a fantastic new word?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> 'frowsy?' Slip of the finger or a fantastic new word?


Means being half asleep and unkempt 

I don't think it's in the dictionary though 

Although, my iPhone auto spell didn't freak out and accepted it.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> 'frowsy?' Slip of the finger or a fantastic new word?


I thought it was a word word?
Googled it and my phone did come up with a definition


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I thought it was a word word?
> Googled it and my phone did come up with a definition


Well if Google say it's a word then it must be true


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Well if Google say it's a word then it must be true


Of course


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Means being half asleep and unkempt
> 
> I don't think it's in the dictionary though
> 
> Although, my iPhone auto spell didn't freak out and accepted it.


I love new words as long as they're not weird. Frowsy is good:Smuggrin.


----------



## LinznMilly

I'm a 4. :Bag


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Of course


Prefer Google rather than bothering my doctor.:Bag


----------



## Ali71

I think Frowsy is a really good word.. I think I look like that most days when I get up :Hilarious It's a bit like hangry, another of my favourites....we can all relate!


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## ewelsh

Whooo hoo, I have skipped home from the hairdressers, I am now a number 2


----------



## Cully

Ordered some new knickers and laughed my socks off when they arrived. They looked absolutely huge, masses bigger than the ones I'm wearing, (think Mama Cass or Hattie Jaques). Even my son laughed and joked that he didn't realise I'd taken to wearing bin liners!!! 
I thought about packing them back up to return, which is always a nuisance, especially knowing I'd have to pay the postage.
Curiosity got the better of me so I decided to try a pair on and give myself a chuckle.
Guess what!

:Wideyed

:Grumpy

THEY FIT!!!!!
I'm mortified:Arghh:Arghh:Jawdrop


----------



## Ali71

:Hilarious:Wideyed oh dear..
I did the same yesterday, bought some stuff in my regular size in town, and it was a definite no from my hips, they were not letting them past!


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> :Hilarious:Wideyed oh dear..
> I did the same yesterday, bought some stuff in my regular size in town, and it was a definite no from my hips, they were not letting them past!


I does make me wonder (hope) whether it's the shops that are altering their sizing!!!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Ordered some new knickers and laughed my socks off when they arrived. They looked absolutely huge, masses bigger than the ones I'm wearing, (think Mama Cass or Hattie Jaques). Even my son laughed and joked that he didn't realise I'd taken to wearing bin liners!!!
> I thought about packing them back up to return, which is always a nuisance, especially knowing I'd have to pay the postage.
> Curiosity got the better of me so I decided to try a pair on and give myself a chuckle.
> Guess what!
> 
> :Wideyed
> 
> :Grumpy
> 
> THEY FIT!!!!!
> I'm mortified:Arghh:Arghh:Jawdrop


If you have an outside airing line, will you dare hang them out to dry?


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> If you have an outside airing line, will you dare hang them out to dry?


I might hang them amongst someone else's washing :Bag.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Ordered some new knickers and laughed my socks off when they arrived. They looked absolutely huge, masses bigger than the ones I'm wearing, (think Mama Cass or Hattie Jaques). Even my son laughed and joked that he didn't realise I'd taken to wearing bin liners!!!
> I thought about packing them back up to return, which is always a nuisance, especially knowing I'd have to pay the postage.
> Curiosity got the better of me so I decided to try a pair on and give myself a chuckle.
> Guess what!
> 
> :Wideyed
> 
> :Grumpy
> 
> THEY FIT!!!!!
> I'm mortified:Arghh:Arghh:Jawdrop


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Sorry @Cully, I couldn't help but laugh


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Sorry @Cully, I couldn't help but laugh


Glad I made you smile .


----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## ewelsh

Ali71 said:


> :Hilarious:Wideyed oh dear..
> I did the same yesterday, bought some stuff in my regular size in town, and it was a definite no from my hips, they were not letting them past!


:Yawn
@Ali71 don't, I think spent most of lock down in comfy jogging bottoms, I might of had a few extra packets of biscuits than I normally do :Sorry

only yesterday I brought my spring summer clothes out to wash, I tried a few things on :Woot let's just say I am wearing my jeans now, so every time I go to eat or sit my jeans won't let me :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

I'm already Nappy, Squinty and Saggy, not admitting to anything else


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> View attachment 467751
> 
> 
> I'm already Nappy, Squinty and Saggy, not admitting to anything else


Hmm as a result of being a stewardess I have always been Farty


----------



## ewelsh

I am wrinkly, squinty and leaky if I laugh a lot :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> I am wrinkly, squinty and leaky if I laugh a lot :Hilarious:Hilarious


I take it you're leaky now!?:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Too much information methinks :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

I would describe myself as an old banger. My radiator leaks and my exhaust backfires. Sometimes at the same time:Jawdrop.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Cully said:


> I would describe myself as an old banger. My radiator leaks and my exhaust backfires. Sometimes at the same time:Jawdrop.


Cully you are really making me laugh at the moment - between this post and the big knickers Ive been close to leaking myself


----------



## Cully

You can tell the pubs are open again.


----------



## Annealise

ewelsh said:


> :Yawn
> @Ali71 don't, I think spent most of lock down in comfy jogging bottoms, I might of had a few extra packets of biscuits than I normally do :Sorry
> 
> only yesterday I brought my spring summer clothes out to wash, I tried a few things on :Woot let's just say I am wearing my jeans now, so every time I go to eat or sit my jeans won't let me :Hilarious:Hilarious


That's me too! I had kept 2st off in weight loss for two years then Lockdown eventually got me. After we all got the news a week before Christmas that we couldn't see our relatitives, I'm ashamed to say I then munched myself right through to the end of January on all the delicious luxury chocs etc I had got in for the family.

My jeans are crippling me lol.


----------



## Annealise

Cully said:


> Ordered some new knickers and laughed my socks off when they arrived. They looked absolutely huge, masses bigger than the ones I'm wearing, (think Mama Cass or Hattie Jaques). Even my son laughed and joked that he didn't realise I'd taken to wearing bin liners!!!
> I thought about packing them back up to return, which is always a nuisance, especially knowing I'd have to pay the postage.
> Curiosity got the better of me so I decided to try a pair on and give myself a chuckle.
> Guess what!
> 
> :Wideyed
> 
> :Grumpy
> 
> THEY FIT!!!!!
> I'm mortified:Arghh:Arghh:Jawdrop


 Oh my I spilt my tea laughing at this - don't worry its happening to the best of us after a year of lockdown lol. Plus I think the sizes in the shops have gone a bit peculiar.


----------



## Cully

Annealise said:


> Oh my I spilt my tea laughing at this - don't worry its happening to the best of us after a year of lockdown lol. Plus I think the sizes in the shops have gone a bit peculiar.


Especially if you buy from large retailers who use suppliers from all over the world (mentioning no names). Their sizing leaves you scratching your head.


----------



## Ali71




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Look at those whiskers!!!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Ali71 said:


> View attachment 467947


I think Carol King might chuckle at that, after all, her cat maybe the most famous tabby cat in the world.


----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> View attachment 468242


Haha
You must post this over on Dog Chat!


----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully

I'm certain every delivery company I use has secreted a tracker in my bathroom. That's the only explanation I can think for why all parcels arrive just _after_ I've sat on the loo.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> I'm certain every delivery company I use has secreted a tracker in my bathroom. That's the only explanation I can think for why all parcels arrive just _after_ I've sat on the loo.
> View attachment 468604


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Cully said:


> I'm certain every delivery company I use has secreted a tracker in my bathroom. That's the only explanation I can think for why all parcels arrive just _after_ I've sat on the loo.
> View attachment 468604


----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

How is Toppy @Charity


----------



## Cully

95...96...97...98...99...Coming, ready or not!


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> Ordered some new knickers and laughed my socks off when they arrived. They looked absolutely huge, masses bigger than the ones I'm wearing, (think Mama Cass or Hattie Jaques). Even my son laughed and joked that he didn't realise I'd taken to wearing bin liners!!!
> I thought about packing them back up to return, which is always a nuisance, especially knowing I'd have to pay the postage.
> Curiosity got the better of me so I decided to try a pair on and give myself a chuckle.
> Guess what!
> 
> :Wideyed
> 
> :Grumpy
> 
> THEY FIT!!!!!
> I'm mortified:Arghh:Arghh:Jawdrop





Cully said:


> I does make me wonder (hope) whether it's the shops that are altering their sizing!!!


I think they have altered sizing because I got a pack of pants about a month ago, and I ordered my normal size but these are huge! They fit but compared to another pair from same shop, same size, there is quite a difference.


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> How is Toppy @Charity


Been a long day. I took him in at 8.15 and couldn't pick him up until 3.00 p.m. Good news is the vet doesn't think there are any signs of tumours even though there is a dark patch which she thinks is probably scarring. His gall bladder is fine and his bile duct. Bad news is he has lost a bit more weight.

To cut a long story short, I'm putting him on a prescription diet (unfortunately they are all dry food which he isn't very keen on) and some more support supplement, then we are likely to have to see a specialist who can do more in-depth investigation and a biopsy. She did a coagulant blood test to check he is OK to have a biopsy. It is so frustrating, I wish we had some clue as to what is actually going on.

Of course, the minute he got home, he headed straight for his food dish.


----------



## ebonycat

Charity said:


> Been a long day. I took him in at 8.15 and couldn't pick him up until 3.00 p.m. Good news is the vet doesn't think there are any signs of tumours even though there is a dark patch which she thinks is probably scarring. His gall bladder is fine and his bile duct. Bad news is he has lost a bit more weight.
> 
> To cut a long story short, I'm putting him on a prescription diet (unfortunately they are all dry food which he isn't very keen on) and some more support supplement, then we are likely to have to see a specialist who can do more in-depth investigation and a biopsy. She did a coagulant blood test to check he is OK to have a biopsy. It is so frustrating, I wish we had some clue as to what is actually going on.
> 
> Of course, the minute he got home, he headed straight for his food dish.


I've been thinking of you both all day.
I 'liked' because the vet doesn't think there's any signs of tumours.
I wonder what the scarring could be from??

What is the prescription diet?
I hope you get his test results back ASAP to see if his ok to have a biopsy carried out.
I also hope you get an appointment to see the specialist ASAP.
It so frustrating & a real worry when the vets don't have answers to what could be wrong.

I hope Toppy's now snuggled up with Bunty.
I wonder why he's losing weight, as he loves his food, doesn't he.

Thinking of you both & sending love & healing vibes to darling Toppy xx


----------



## huckybuck

Poor Toppy - I hope his bloods are ok so you can find out what's going on.

Is it a particular prescription diet he needs @Charity

Only saying this as I can recommend Virbac HPM Digestive. I bought it for Little H with his IBD and found that every single one of the HBs went mad for it. I let them eat it but then realised they were all gaining weight (it suits cats who need are recovering etc). I have had to change them to a lighter food (canagan) which they are less keen on but I do still give them the HPM as a treat food and Huck gets a bit extra as I want him to keep his weight.

When I researched prescription diets (Dry) it came out as the highest meat content and best quality of all the brands like Hills/RC etc.

I am more than happy to send a handful to see if Toppy would eat some if it's suitable for him.


----------



## Charity

Thanks HB, I will have a look at that. Don't worry, I would have no trouble getting Toppy to eat it, he will eat anything. 

The only prescription ones I can find are Hills, Royal Canin and Purina Proplan but the meat content is rubbish, if there is any real meat at all. I've also been giving Toppy a wet food called More from Pets Corner which is supposed to support the liver so I will continue with that.

It really is the oddest thing because other than the weight loss, there are absolutely no other symptoms. He's bright, no sickness or diarrhoea and he is still eating really well, in fact if anything he is more obsessive about his food. I haven't got a clue, neither has the vet.

Thank you @ebonycat


----------



## huckybuck

This is the one I have but they do other veterinary diets too

https://uk.virbac.com/products/petfood/digestive-support-cat

Ceiling kitty said they are the "best" nutritionally of the dry veterinary diets out there. She just wished they did wet versions too.


----------



## Cully

Sorry to hear about Toppy, although he sounds as if he hasn't noticed anything wrong, and must wonder what all the fuss is about.
I think changing diet is something most of is would hate, especially with fuss pot eaters, so it's good he doesn't mind what he eats. I hope it helps.
More tests. What a nuisance, for you both.
Any idea when you get to see the specialist yet?
Nose bumps and chin scratches from Moo and me.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Sorry to hear about Toppy, although he sounds as if he hasn't noticed anything wrong, and must wonder what all the fuss is about.
> I think changing diet is something most of is would hate, especially with fuss pot eaters, so it's good he doesn't mind what he eats. I hope it helps.
> More tests. What a nuisance, for you both.
> Any idea when you get to see the specialist yet?
> Nose bumps and chin scratches from Moo and me.


Thank you. We've been to this specialist before with one of our previous cats and they usually contact you within a day or two of your vet requesting an appointment. I'm hoping our vet will ring today then if Toppy is OK for a biopsy she will contact them. This isn't the road I wanted to go down but not really much choice.


----------



## SbanR

Hoping all goes well @Charity . Toppy is my fav ginger nut:Kiss
Keeping you both in my thoughts. Xx


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Thank you. We've been to this specialist before with one of our previous cats and they usually contact you within a day or two of your vet requesting an appointment. I'm hoping our vet will ring today then if Toppy is OK for a biopsy she will contact them. This isn't the road I wanted to go down but not really much choice.


I hope it's really soon then. The longer we wait the more stuff goes through your head doesn't it. I wont tell you not to worry but...........try not to worry







xx


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> I hope it's really soon then. The longer we wait the more stuff goes through your head doesn't it. I wont tell you not to worry but...........try not to worry
> View attachment 468809
> xx


I'm mostly worried about how he's going to cope with the journey to the specialist which is about 16 miles away then a whole day of being poked and prodded and who knows what else and waiting ages to come home. Yesterday was bad enough for him. It's a pity you can't stay with them isn't it.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I'm mostly worried about how he's going to cope with the journey to the specialist which is about 16 miles away then a whole day of being poked and prodded and who knows what else and waiting ages to come home. Yesterday was bad enough for him. It's a pity you can't stay with them isn't it.


Any chance you can ring them when you get the appointment, and explain how upset he'll be and will be calmer if you're with him? I mean, you're all jabbed up now, so maybe you could also do the free lateral flow covid tests beforehand just to show you're not carrying it. Maybe they'll let you in with him. I notice a few vets and gp surgeries are opening up to face to face consultations now.


----------



## Charity

Our vet has been doing face to face for weeks, they are very good.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Cully

And I thought she'd just gone in there to use her litter tray.


----------



## Cully




----------



## LinznMilly

Cully said:


> View attachment 469075


There's a certain... Poetic justice there, isn't there? :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

LinznMilly said:


> There's a certain... Poetic justice there, isn't there? :Hilarious :Hilarious


Something like reaping what you sow perhaps. I'm sure there must be a more apt saying.


----------



## LinznMilly

Cully said:


> Something like reaping what you sow perhaps. I'm sure there must be a more apt saying.


Bet he wishes he'd taken the wardrobe option instead. :Hilarious


----------



## Ali71




----------



## Charity

And on the same theme...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Eyelid licking works too ime!


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> And on the same theme...
> 
> View attachment 469179


Yep, number 6 will do it. Patting my eye works too. She knows I am definitely awake if my eyes are open.


----------



## Ali71

Not forgetting doorframe scraping or rustling bags for life, as Milo knows that will get me up. They are like a tag team, Suki walks along the top of the wooden headboard, drops down on to the bedside table and then sits on my chest. :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Libby loves to do number 4


----------



## huckybuck

Or just sitting quietly on the bed and then you get that faint wafty smell of s*** and you think omg someone’s got dirty bots!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> And on the same theme...
> 
> View attachment 469179


Bertie had two favourite ways - 
first scratch hell out of the bedroom carpet and, if that didn't work then sticking his cold wet nose in my ear usually did the trick


----------



## Willow_Warren

Love this because it's so true... normally take ages to settle down... _unless_ they are stealing your seat in which case they are curled up in a flash


----------



## Cully

That's Misty's favourite trick. She's so quick and goes from appearing to be fast asleep somewhere, then as soon as I get up she's in there. I'm sure she can teleport while asleep!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Bethanjane22




----------



## Cully




----------



## huckybuck

Mr HB was getting up early for golf this morning so thought I'd sneak into the spare room for a decent night's sleep - went to the loo and came back to find a slight problem.










So much for a decent night - Huck decided to puke up a Hairball on the bed at 3!!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

huckybuck said:


> Mr HB was getting up early for golf this morning so thought I'd sneak into the spare room for a decent night's sleep - went to the loo and came back to find a slight problem.
> 
> View attachment 469686
> 
> 
> So much for a decent night - Huck decided to puke up a Hairball on the bed at 3!!!!


That was also Bertie's favourite time to dispose off a hairball too !!! Only his was usually on the carpet right next to my bed !!!

(I think your wallpaper matches my bedding !)


----------



## Cully




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Saw this ad on TV last night and have spent most of this morning trying to find a video clip to share with you all (!!), finally found one 

https://www.adweek.com/creativity/u...ustomers-to-confidently-walk-tall-like-a-cat/

it had me in stitches:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Saw this ad on TV last night and have spent most of this morning trying to find a video clip to share with you all (!!), finally found one
> 
> https://www.adweek.com/creativity/u...ustomers-to-confidently-walk-tall-like-a-cat/
> 
> it had me in stitches:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> Saw this ad on TV last night and have spent most of this morning trying to find a video clip to share with you all (!!), finally found one
> 
> https://www.adweek.com/creativity/u...ustomers-to-confidently-walk-tall-like-a-cat/
> 
> it had me in stitches:Hilarious:Hilarious


I saw it the other night, fabulous, really had me and my OH laughing


----------



## Willow_Warren

H x


----------



## Ali71

For all your kitty-related deliveries (and I bet there are a few....  ) xx


----------



## Charity

This is on my vets' website, I love it


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> This is on my vets' website, I love it
> 
> View attachment 470033


Love that


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

I know that feeling too well! When we go in the bathroom and Misty is in her litter tray we just say "Oops sorry," walk out and leave her to it.


----------



## Cully

No box is too small apparently.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Jesthar

So, this week I discovered that if you add googly eyes to the rear view of a cat, you get a fluffy elephant...










Or, in Lorelei's case, woolly mammoth!


----------



## Charity

Jesthar said:


> So, this week I discovered that if you add googly eyes to the rear view of a cat, you get a fluffy elephant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, in Lorelei's case, woolly mammoth!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> So, this week I discovered that if you add googly eyes to the rear view of a cat, you get a fluffy elephant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, in Lorelei's case, woolly mammoth!


Oh I do hope the poor thing never finds out.


----------



## BarneyBobCat

New purchase to protect Barney from the neighbourhood bully


----------



## Charity

BarneyBobCat said:


> New purchase to protect Barney from the neighbourhood bully
> View attachment 470442


Be afraid, be very afraid :Jawdrop


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> New purchase to protect Barney from the neighbourhood bully
> View attachment 470442


Lottie could do with one of those!


----------



## Ali71




----------



## Cully




----------



## TriTri

Cully said:


> View attachment 469718


Lovely @Cully
Reminds me of this old photo of four (of five) of mine...


----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 470687
> 
> Lovely @Cully
> Reminds me of this old photo of four (of five) of mine...


It looks like they're all waiting for someone to come home.


----------



## AstroKitties

Jesthar said:


> So, this week I discovered that if you add googly eyes to the rear view of a cat, you get a fluffy elephant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, in Lorelei's case, woolly mammoth!


Luna presented the perfect opportunity to do this  Love it, love elephants :Happy


----------



## Cully

AstroKitties said:


> Luna presented the perfect opportunity to do this  Love it, love elephants :Happy
> View attachment 470741


:Hilarious:Hilarious. If only they knew what is going on behind them.


----------



## DolomiTTe




----------



## BarneyBobCat

Definitely NSFW so kept this small - only click if not easily offended!


----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> Definitely NSFW so kept this small - only click if not easily offended!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

AstroKitties said:


> Luna presented the perfect opportunity to do this  Love it, love elephants :Happy
> View attachment 470741


I so need to do this!!!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Ali71

@BarneyBobCat 
how funny...what a plum eh?


----------



## Ali71

My friend is a vet nurse, even they have issues with kitty-cats!!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 471399
> 
> 
> View attachment 471400


Now that explains her smile.


----------



## Charity




----------



## slartibartfast

Ok, so I've just prepared The Overlords' favourite food, the 'Kitty Spaghetti' (no noodles in this, just minced meat, the turkey one from Lidl looks like spaghetti, hence the name, tin of favourite cat food, egg yolks and some treats mixed together, they love it, always licking the bowls clean) and when they started eating it was a furry mayhem. So I was like: 'Hey, dupki żołędne (a little Polish profanity), behave! Have some culture!' And then: 'Whatever culture is, I have no clue. Maybe go and find some bacteria culture?'


----------



## Ali71




----------



## DolomiTTe




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

The looks you get when you offer a cat salad


----------



## Ali71

Charity said:


> The looks you get when you offer a cat salad
> 
> View attachment 471878
> 
> View attachment 471879
> 
> View attachment 471880
> 
> View attachment 471882
> 
> View attachment 471881
> 
> View attachment 471883


Lol my husband usually does that :Hilarious


----------



## Cully




----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Cully

And on that same note ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Boxer123

These are brilliant.


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Cully

Too much nip do you think?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> View attachment 472026
> 
> Too much nip do you think?


Maybe !

This certainly was


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> Maybe !
> 
> This certainly was
> 
> View attachment 472045


----------



## Charity

This may be of interest to someone.

A friend of mine has 2 tickets for the Final at Wembley on Sunday





















He paid £800 each including accommodation but he didn't realise when he bought them months ago that it was going to be the same day as his wedding!

If you are interested, he is looking for someone to take his place!! It's at Hartlepool Registry Office, at 4pm. The bride's name is Deborah


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> This may be of interest to someone.
> 
> A friend of mine has 2 tickets for the Final at Wembley on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He paid £800 each including accommodation but he didn't realise when he bought them months ago that it was going to be the same day as his wedding!
> 
> If you are interested, he is looking for someone to take his place!! It's at Hartlepool Registry Office, at 4pm. The bride's name is Deborah


V funny:Smuggrin.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> This may be of interest to someone.
> 
> A friend of mine has 2 tickets for the Final at Wembley on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He paid £800 each including accommodation but he didn't realise when he bought them months ago that it was going to be the same day as his wedding!
> 
> If you are interested, he is looking for someone to take his place!! It's at Hartlepool Registry Office, at 4pm. The bride's name is Deborah


I can't believe I didn't get it at first


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> This may be of interest to someone.
> 
> A friend of mine has 2 tickets for the Final at Wembley on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He paid £800 each including accommodation but he didn't realise when he bought them months ago that it was going to be the same day as his wedding!
> 
> If you are interested, he is looking for someone to take his place!! It's at Hartlepool Registry Office, at 4pm. The bride's name is Deborah


When did you think up this little gem?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> When did you think up this little gem?


I didn't, I borrowed it from someone else


----------



## Cully

He he, I sent it to my son.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Methinks this particular ship has sailed


----------



## Charity

I've just remembered what Zoom meetings remind me of


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> I've just remembered what Zoom meetings remind me of
> 
> View attachment 472785


Come on, which one is you :Hilarious

I would be, bottom row, 4th from left :Smuggrin


----------



## Emmasian

:HilariousI always thought of Celebrity Squares, but The Muppets is a far better analogy!!


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> View attachment 472828


Very funny. I've seen a few of these and often wonder if it actually brings in more work. They're very clever


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

My pots mostly have weeds in!


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> View attachment 472890
> 
> My pots mostly have weeds in!


LOL, that's cute


----------



## Charity




----------



## LeArthur

Pinched this off Facebook


----------



## Charity




----------



## Willow_Warren

I felt a bit like a couple of evenings this week when Andre wanted a cuddle and it really was too warm… but of course you can't really say "no"

H x


----------



## Cully

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 472998
> 
> 
> I felt a bit like a couple of evenings this week when Andre wanted a cuddle and it really was too warm… but of course you can't really say "no"
> 
> H x


Very funny. My dog used to do that. If I was holding a paper or magazine she would push herself under it and lick my face if I was ignoring her.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 473249


I'm so glad it's not just me with a 'defective' dryer.


----------



## GingerNinja




----------



## Bethanjane22




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Ali71 - I thought meowing back at cats is normal  Isn't it ????????????????


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


>


It's the only conversation I have some days.:Meh


----------



## Ali71

Cully said:


> It's the only conversation I have some days.:Meh


@Cully its sometime the only sensible one I get!!


----------



## ewelsh

Ali71 said:


>


100% I meow at Libby and Lottie multiple times a day, Libby actually replies and we have a conversation.


----------



## DolomiTTe




----------



## Cully

:Yuck


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> View attachment 473477
> 
> :Yuck


I have that mug


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I have that mug


Ha ha, I'd have put money on that.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm not saying I'm identifying with any of this…


----------



## ewelsh

@Mrs Funkin that's hilarious  did anyone else count? Please say you did, as I am guilty of 9 out of 10


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm not saying I'm identifying with any of this…
> 
> View attachment 473938


Of course not. I think you Only have 2 definite ones out of that lot!


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> @Mrs Funkin that's hilarious  did anyone else count? Please say you did, as I am guilty of 9 out of 10


Snap! Same here


----------



## Ali71

No scratched walls but we have a few comedy clawmarks on the leather sofa 
I was going through my phone this morning and mainly photos of the cats haha x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have four if you include tall scratch posts as a scratcher  Sometimes five depending on the cardboard box status. Heh.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I've got 5 ! But I hasten to add some are not Lily's doing !
(there's definitely one missing from the picture though - the broken ornament lying on the floor when the cat has decided to rearrange ornaments to *their *satisfaction)


----------



## Charity

I've got six, thankfully no scuffs or scratched walls though we have scratched up carpets instead. Toppy's only done that since Purdey arrived.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 473973


Aww, sweet.


----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> View attachment 473973


Awwwww xxxxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> View attachment 473973


Oh bless him - he looks so sad !


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Any BBT fans might like this


----------



## JoanneF

I'm mainly on the dog forums, but thank you so much for this thread, I love it! And I _did_ sing Soft Kitty ...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Pah! This is a certain furry someone…all day yesterday that was the face I got :/


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> View attachment 474268


That's definitely what happens in our house


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> That's definitely what happens in our house


When I saw it I immediately thought of all the other catchatters it applied to.


----------



## Ali71

xx


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> xx


Looks a bit like me when I overdo the chillies and ginger in my chilli veg


----------



## Ali71

Cully said:


> Looks a bit like me when I overdo the chillies and ginger in my chilli veg
> View attachment 474329


@Cully I am not a fan of overly spicy food at all!! If I'm cooking a chilli/curry for my husband it can be a bit hit and miss because I just free-hand with the chilli :Hilarious x


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> @Cully I am not a fan of overly spicy food at all!! If I'm cooking a chilli/curry for my husband it can be a bit hit and miss because I just free-hand with the chilli :Hilarious x


Hope he's got a cast iron stomach!:Wtf


----------



## SbanR

Ali71 said:


> @Cully I am not a fan of overly spicy food at all!! If I'm cooking a chilli/curry for my husband it can be a bit hit and miss because I just free-hand with the chilli :Hilarious x


You don't know what you're missing Ali! The spicier the better!!


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> Any BBT fans might like this
> 
> View attachment 474230


I'm forbidden to sing, court order.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have people staying. This was last night:


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> We have people staying. This was last night:
> 
> View attachment 474392


How true in the Midlands too Mrs F!


----------



## Willsee

Mrs Funkin said:


> Any BBT fans might like this
> 
> View attachment 474230


And I sing it most days as I brush them :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Cully

I expect we've all done that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Anyone? No? I don't believe you…


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 474637


Very funny .


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 474650


Nope, won't work here Mrs F. Either she goes out pdq or the door gets closed


----------



## Cully

Misty meows her head off to go out. So I open the living room window only for her to come straight back in through the kitchen one:Banghead.


----------



## Charity




----------



## TriTri

Poor cat .


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 474737


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! After our 5am feline alarm this is true…I'm off work this week though. Pesky.


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! After our 5am feline alarm this is true…I'm off work this week though. Pesky.
> 
> View attachment 474835


Ah, but don't sleep experts advise maintaining the same routine and lovely Oscar is only ensuring that HM does just that.


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

I don't think I'm all four of any of these so I've decided I'm a Burmese Moggy  Which are you?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Oh I'm definitely a moggy


----------



## ewelsh

I’m a Ragdoll


----------



## Cully

Burmese with a bit of Ragdoll I think.


----------



## Ali71

Happy Wednesday...hope you're all ok and still smiling xx


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> Happy Wednesday...hope you're all ok and still smiling xx


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ali71 said:


> Happy Wednesday...hope you're all ok and still smiling xx


Love the leg action


----------



## Ali71

Bertie'sMum said:


> Love the leg action


I like the scowl as well...
the "ffs can I even have a pee in peace!" face...She's probably been on the 2 for 1 on the fishbowls in Wetherspoons  x


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh. Makes me think of Oscar emailing Ollie…"let's refuse all food today, then suddenly eat a random thing our mother has one pouch of…then refuse it when she goes to 63 shops to find it"…


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh. Makes me think of Oscar emailing Ollie…"let's refuse all food today, then suddenly eat a random thing our mother has one pouch of…then refuse it when she goes to 63 shops to find it"…
> 
> View attachment 475008


Oh Oscar! Nooooooo...................:Jawdrop


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Definitely Lily


----------



## popcornsmum

Bertie'sMum said:


> View attachment 475020
> 
> 
> Definitely Lily


Hahaha! Popcorn booped my face cream off the top into her food dish yesterday!


----------



## TriTri




----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 475210


yours looks just like mine


----------



## Charity




----------



## Guest

Exactly my phone


----------



## Cully

I'd love to know what tickled his fancy


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> View attachment 475521


Aaw, that's so sweet.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> View attachment 475521


I wonder how long he kept that up before thinking "Oh s*d this" and moved away in disgust ?


----------



## Cully

Bertie'sMum said:


> I wonder how long he kept that up before thinking "Oh s*d this" and moved away in disgust ?


I like to think he's still doing it:Happy.


----------



## Cully

.


----------



## Cully

Is there victim support for this do you think?


----------



## Ali71

Weekend loading.........................Happy Thursday folks


----------



## LinznMilly

Cully said:


> View attachment 475521





Cully said:


> View attachment 475579
> .





Cully said:


> View attachment 475876
> 
> Is there victim support for this do you think?


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Charity




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehehehe @Ali71 I reckon that's a good reason for me NOT to get a teleporter, can you imagine?!


----------



## Ali71

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehehehe @Ali71 I reckon that's a good reason for me NOT to get a teleporter, can you imagine?!


@Mrs Funkin I think that novelty would be worn up pretty quickly!!


----------



## Charity

and to prove this is true, I'm trying to get dinner and have to keep stepping over someone. She's in the way and she knows it.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 475899
> 
> 
> and to prove this is true, I'm trying to get dinner and have to keep stepping over someone. She's in the way and she knows it.
> 
> View attachment 475901


Oh Purdey you little tinker.


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Cully

Apologies in advance.

A guy walks into a bar and asks the barman for a beer.
"Sorry", says the barman, "the barrel needs changing", and goes down to the cellar.
While the guy is waiting he notices a dish of peanuts on the bar. 
As he starts eating them he hears a voice say, "Ooh, aren't you handsome?" But when he looks around can't see anyone.
He eats a few more peanuts and hears, "I love the colour of your shirt". Again, nobody is there.
He eats more and hears, "You smell gorgeous". By now he's freaking out so when the barman reappears he tells him about the voice.
"Oh that'll be the peanuts," says the barman. "They're complimentary".


----------



## Charity




----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 476172


Love it, and so accurate.


----------



## Cully




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Charity

Oh yes, I like this


----------



## Ali71




----------



## AstroKitties




----------



## Bertie'sMum

AstroKitties said:


> View attachment 476377


definitely the case here - I keep telling Madam that either I'm going end up treading on her tail or I'm going to end up flat on the floor


----------



## Cully

I call it the cat dance.


----------



## Willow_Warren

This was Andre and me at 6.30 this morning… (I've been waking so early it was amazing still to be asleep at 6.30), he cuddled right up with my arm around him x x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep. This was us yesterday. 52 times.


----------



## Cully

Almost the same here. Only difference is I let her out of one window and a few seconds later she's at another window asking to be let in!


----------



## Charity

:Hilarious:Hilarious Same here. Yesterday, Toppy went out of the bedroom window, straight round to the back door asking to come in, so I let him in, then 30 seconds later, I see him outside again! I think they just like to wind us up.


----------



## Ali71




----------



## Cully

It's my friends birthday tomorrow so I went to buy a card. While in the shop I got this for Moo to give her.

























She has two so I think she'll like it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Ali71

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 476816


Awww....and you know we wouldn't ever turf them off either x


----------



## slartibartfast

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 476816


That's sooo true!
Guess who slept on the floor last night...


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Charity

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 477169


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 477169


V funny:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ali71

Asbo kitteh :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

I think this will resonate with quite a few members.
@ewelsh I thought of you Immediately when the mouse head came up


----------



## Bertie'sMum

SbanR said:


> I think this will resonate with quite a few members.
> @ewelsh I thought of you Immediately when the mouse head came up


fabulous :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> I think this will resonate with quite a few members.
> @ewelsh I thought of you Immediately when the mouse head came up


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

That is absolutely hilarious, I love Queen too :Hilarious


----------



## LittleEms

SbanR said:


> I think this will resonate with quite a few members.
> @ewelsh I thought of you Immediately when the mouse head came up


This is the best thing I've seen in ages :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I think this will resonate with quite a few members.
> @ewelsh I thought of you Immediately when the mouse head came up


Very funny and very true


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Very funny and very true


What did Misty think of the treats you got her?


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> What did Misty think of the treats you got her?


The Beaphar calm treats? Haven't tried them yet as she seems quite a lot better now, which pretty well convinces me that it was down to the wet and windy weather. Still not 100% yet but getting there and venturing outside, yay!
Although she's found a new 'crawl space' which is virtually inaccessible to me so can't be sure if she's in there without risking skin and blood:Nailbiting.
Glad to have my Moo almost back to normal. I'm still guilty of 'helicoptering' atm.
I don't regret buying the treats though, they may come in useful in the future and use by date is Oct '23, so they'll keep.
Thanks for asking though. It definitely helps to share worries.
This is what she's been like, eyes out in stalks, nervous and jumpy.


----------



## Willow_Warren

SbanR said:


> I think this will resonate with quite a few members.
> @ewelsh I thought of you Immediately when the mouse head came up


that is just brilliant


----------



## Willow_Warren

Think it's a dog but works for any animal….


----------



## Cully

That's lovely.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! I love that bag one @Charity 










(well, pouch opener…)


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 478409


That's definitely what its like in our house


----------



## Mrs Funkin

*splutter*


----------



## slartibartfast

It's that time of the year again! Halloween is coming, it will be the first for both Lucifer and Dean.
I'm already doing my zombie routine. Well, today I was coming back home, with usual stop to feed Dean's colony their second meal of the day. I was later than usual, was stuck in traffic, bus went AWOL, propably gone in some rift in time and space. I have to walk near cemetery, it's very dark there. And out of the blue I did my 'Brains, brains, fresh brains' with the zombie walk and everything. And of course I had audience, there were people walking behind me. 
No one ever accused me of being normal!


----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 478738


Thank you. I needed reminding:Bag!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This time in eight weeks it will all be over


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Karma.


----------



## Ali71




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, just for me  

No wonder we don't have any squirrels...


----------



## Willow_Warren

I have 1 of each


----------



## Charity




----------



## Emmasian

Would you look at the SIZE of my new pooper scooper??  I know I have Maine Coons, but they aren't elephants!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Emmasian said:


> Would you look at the SIZE of my new pooper scooper??  I know I have Maine Coons, but they aren't elephants!!
> 
> View attachment 479023


It looks more like lacrosse racket


----------



## GingerNinja




----------



## Emmasian

BarneyBobCat said:


> It looks more like lacrosse racket


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren

H x


----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 479199
> 
> 
> H x


My thought exactly


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If only @Willow_Warren


----------



## Ali71

Sometimes it's just what's needed though. Having an off day and they seem to sense it!! Milo not normally a lap cat x


----------



## Ali71

Good Morning and Happy Monday


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday


Have you been spying on me in my parallel world?:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ali71

Cully said:


> Have you been spying on me in my parallel world?:Hilarious:Hilarious


@Cully it's uncanny though isn't it!!


----------



## ewelsh

Ali71 said:


> View attachment 479215
> 
> Sometimes it's just what's needed though. Having an off day and they seem to sense it!! Milo not normally a lap cat x


Awww sorry your having an off day @Ali71 well done Milo looking after mum x


----------



## Ali71

ewelsh said:


> Awww sorry your having an off day @Ali71 well done Milo looking after mum x


Much better today @ewelsh thank you xx
Had a nice quiet weekend of snuggles


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> @Cully it's uncanny though isn't it!!


Absolutely. Especially the paws search under the door. Moo doesn't sit on my lap but will go in her tray so we can have an 'all girls together moment'. So sweet . And she pats my sleeping eye, "wake up, wake up, I know you're in there".
It's my son who gets the butt in the face treatment mostly. I did explain it's a sign of affection but I don't think that helped really
Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better after the magic of furry snuggles. Best medicine imo.


----------



## Ali71

Cully said:


> Absolutely. Especially the paws search under the door. Moo doesn't sit on my lap but will go in her tray so we can have an 'all girls together moment'. So sweet . And she pats my sleeping eye, "wake up, wake up, I know you're in there".
> It's my son who gets the butt in the face treatment mostly. I did explain it's a sign of affection but I don't think that helped really
> Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better after the magic of furry snuggles. Best medicine imo.


they do tend to pick their moments don't they? How funny your girls together moment 
Feeling a lot better physically thanks..just the mood that's low. But here's Suki in a box that arrived this afternoon. There *may* have been something stinky sent inside although it's empty now…check out the wide eyes!!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


>


That's definitely me and Bunty


----------



## Ali71




----------



## cheekyscrip

@Ringypie … and if the heated bed is broken….:Cat:Cat


----------



## SbanR

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 479370
> @Ringypie … and if the heated bed is broken….:Cat:Cat


:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 479370
> @Ringypie … and if the heated bed is broken….:Cat:Cat


Just love them


----------



## Cully

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 479370
> @Ringypie … and if the heated bed is broken….:Cat:Cat


Love the make shift chin rest :Hilarious


----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## Milo’s mum

Bird Feeder


----------



## Milo’s mum




----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Cully




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> View attachment 479577


that's Lily to a "T" when chasing her Da Bird:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

I think this is me, coincidence or not that Purdey kept being sick on Monday and had to stay at the vets yesterday


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no  Poor Purdey. Is she home now?


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no  Poor Purdey. Is she home now?


Yes, she's getting better thank you. She was proper poorly for a couple of days, think she either ate something nasty or got a bug.


----------



## Cully

Aw poor Purdey @Charity , it's so worrying when they're poorly and we don't know what's wrong. Glad she's feeling a bit better. I wonder what it was (lots of slugs around atm).


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Aw poor Purdey @Charity , it's so worrying when they're poorly and we don't know what's wrong. Glad she's feeling a bit better. I wonder what it was (lots of slugs around atm).


Thanks @Cully. She's a bit up and down at the moment, sometimes she seems OK and others a bit lethargic. The vet took a blood sample so I'm hoping we'll get results tomorrow. She is a real scavenger though she doesn't eat slugs, snails or anything like that. There's a green at the bottom of our road where lots of dogs go so she could have picked up a bug from one of them possibly.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Thanks @Cully. She's a bit up and down at the moment, sometimes she seems OK and others a bit lethargic. The vet took a blood sample so I'm hoping we'll get results tomorrow. She is a real scavenger though she doesn't eat slugs, snails or anything like that. There's a green at the bottom of our road where lots of dogs go so she could have picked up a bug from one of them possibly.


Fingers crossed for the blood results tomorrow. Hopefully it's a short lived bug which will clear up on its own, or maybe a short course of ab's.
Misty offered to catch Purdey a mouse if it would make her feel better. Well, I think that's what she said.


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## JoanneF

I've snuck over from the dog forums to share this.

A Yorkshireman takes his cat to the vet.

Yorkshireman - "there's summat up wi t'cat"

Vet - "Is it a tom?'

Yorkshireman - "Na, it's in t'carrier"


----------



## Cully




----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## TriTri




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahahahaaaa! Is that what Oscar Woo is planning here?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahahahaaaa! Is that what Oscar Woo is planning here?
> 
> View attachment 479886


Have you named your reindeer yet Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nope, I have no idea what to call him! I did originally think Rupert…


----------



## Lurcherlad

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nope, I have no idea what to call him! I did originally think Rupert…


If it has antlers (like Rudolf was purported to have had), then it should be a female name.

Males apparently lose their antlers in winter 










Love the last line!


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nope, I have no idea what to call him! I did originally think Rupert…


I met two reindeer on Tuesday, their names were Jingle and....wait for it.....Ronnie!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> View attachment 479913


Me too !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> View attachment 479913


Haha, that's me Charity


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Haha, that's me Charity


Me too


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I met two reindeer on Tuesday, their names were Jingle and....wait for it.....Ronnie!
> 
> View attachment 479912


I've been thinking about these odd names and how they came about.
You know when you get two of something and call them say, Antony and Cleopatra. Then you get two of something else and call them Mickey and Minnie.
Then one of each pair is no longer around so you are left with Mickey and Cleopatra or Antony and Minnie.
Maybe your reindeer once were pairs, Jingle and Belle, and Ronnie and Reggie.
If that's how it works I wonder what strange pairs we've ended up with. I ended up with a Clyde and Garfunkel once.
Any guesses who their original partners were?


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

This is bound to brighten your day....but only if you have Facebook. Make sure to turn on the sound

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Southdevoncatsrehoming/permalink/2788945134688311/


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> This is bound to brighten your day....but only if you have Facebook. Make sure to turn on the sound
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Southdevoncatsrehoming/permalink/2788945134688311/



I can see Oscar Woo and @Mrs Funkin in those roles:Hilarious


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Charity said:


> This is bound to brighten your day....but only if you have Facebook. Make sure to turn on the sound
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Southdevoncatsrehoming/permalink/2788945134688311/


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I can't stop laughing - I've had to watch it 3 times (will come back to view again later)
Reminds me of the conversations I regularly have with Lily !!!


----------



## Charity

Bertie'sMum said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I can't stop laughing - I've had to watch it 3 times (will come back to view again later)
> Reminds me of the conversations I regularly have with Lily !!!


Yes, that's how to I talk to Bunty too. He's one chunky cat there.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahahahahaaa! It IS me and Oscar.


----------



## Charity

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahahahahaaa! It IS me and Oscar.


I think the part with the hair is Popcorn


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> This is bound to brighten your day....but only if you have Facebook. Make sure to turn on the sound
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Southdevoncatsrehoming/permalink/2788945134688311/


No FB :Arghh


----------



## SbanR

"Borrowed" from Dog Chat


----------



## Ali71

Charity said:


> This is bound to brighten your day....but only if you have Facebook. Make sure to turn on the sound
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Southdevoncatsrehoming/permalink/2788945134688311/


Omg this is amazing...so many people I need to see this!! Thank you for sharing

"Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaamm" haha


----------



## Jesthar




----------



## lullabydream

Penny the cat is from tik tok, so can often be found also on YouTube shorts. Just look for Penny the talking cat. So no one needs to miss out ..

Am not on Facebook @Cully but still could view the video


----------



## Ali71

For all your purrrrcel deliveries (I'll get my coat haha)


----------



## Ali71

@Charity 
Who does this remind you of........


----------



## SbanR

Ali71 said:


> @Charity
> Who does this remind you of........


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> @Charity
> Who does this remind you of........


:Hilarious:Hilarious Looks like he's been doing the Persil adverts again


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> Penny the cat is from tik tok, so can often be found also on YouTube shorts. Just look for Penny the talking cat. So no one needs to miss out ..
> 
> Am not on Facebook @Cully but still could view the video


Thanks. I've now watched it. In the past I've tried to watch an FB video but wasn't able to without signing in. Seems that doesn't always apply.


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


>


Imagine sitting down without realising:Jawdrop.


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> This is bound to brighten your day....but only if you have Facebook. Make sure to turn on the sound
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Southdevoncatsrehoming/permalink/2788945134688311/


Finally managed to watch it despite not having a FB account. Glad I did, cheered me up no end.


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71

Car Maintenance Kitty...


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Car Maintenance Kitty...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

I'm definitely on the last one


----------



## Ali71

Charity said:


> View attachment 480411
> 
> 
> I'm definitely on the last one


I've not made it past the first one yet...:Hilarious


----------



## Ali71

I know this is a "cheer me up" thread but this made me feel really emotional!! :Bawling :Kiss(in a good way though) xx


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> I know this is a "cheer me up" thread but this made me feel really emotional!! :Bawling :Kiss(in a good way though) xx


Aw that's really sweet. Definitely 'feel good' if not cheerful. It's lovely.


----------



## cheekyscrip

I like names from classics … Mobydick?


----------



## Charity




----------



## GingerNinja




----------



## Jesthar




----------



## Ali71

Lol @Charity, Toppy is certainly getting about this year!!


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Lol @Charity, Toppy is certainly getting about this year!!


Yes, if I remember, he was just taking a nap from his Christmas job at Sainsburys

Animated GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## Ali71

Charity said:


> Yes, if I remember, he was just taking a nap from his Christmas job at Sainsburys
> 
> Animated GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


Not to mention moonlighting at Kwik-Fit!! Busy boy...:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

Ali71 said:


> Not to mention moonlighting at Kwik-Fit!! Busy boy...:Hilarious


He's so tired he's just fallen off the window cill poor boy. He's gone a bit quiet....might be off sick tomorrow.


----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## SbanR

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 480477


----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Bertie'sMum




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> View attachment 480841


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Ali71

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Ali71

Always....


----------



## Ali71

5??? I should be so lucky..:Arghh


----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71

Charity said:


> View attachment 482006


Pyjamas, but I may stretch to posh pyjamas. Elasticated waistbands for the win!!


----------



## Cully




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 482172


:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

I'm sure that's how Moo is feeling too.


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Jaf




----------



## Cully




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband sent me that card once @Cully


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely me!


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Cully

Getting dressed this morning in semi darkness. I'm going out later so put on lightweight leggings and thicker joggers as I usually do for warmth.
Well that's what I thought I was doing until I realised my mistake....








.......I _thought_ the joggers felt a bit tight round my legs:Bag!!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> Getting dressed this morning in semi darkness. I'm going out later so put on lightweight leggings and thicker joggers as I usually do for warmth.
> Well that's what I thought I was doing until I realised my mistake....
> View attachment 482561
> 
> .......I _thought_ the joggers felt a bit tight round my legs:Bag!!!!


Very M C Hammer!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

New trend @Cully


----------



## Ali71

Morning!!!


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> Morning!!!


That's different.


----------



## bluesunbeam

Ali71 said:


> Morning!!!


I have got to have one of those Ali71- where did you get it from?


----------



## Cully

I often wonder what they get up to when we're not around.









It would explain my pc problems


----------



## Ali71




----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Charity

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 482698


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2




----------



## Happy Paws2

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 482698


Wonderful that made me laugh, you should post that on Covid Pollical on Dog Chat they'll love it.


----------



## Ali71

@Willow_Warren  Hope you're ok today x


----------



## bluesunbeam

That is pure genius


----------



## Cully

Omeowcron....love it:Hilarious


----------



## Charity

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh

Brilliant


----------



## AstroKitties




----------



## LinznMilly

AstroKitties said:


> View attachment 483002


Number 5: You want us to do.... _what_?!


----------



## ewelsh

Number 4; She’s lost the plot


----------



## Arny




----------



## Cully

Arny said:


> View attachment 483195


Tbh, all those warnings from cat one to cat five have applied here after I got just one!!!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know well that would happen if Oscar had thumbs


----------



## Charity




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## Milo’s mum

Well, you all know the story about the goose and the golden eggs.

Luka produced today 
I am not going to post a photo for obvious reasons and I was not prepared to investigate what he had eaten.

The boy seems his normal self and we all hope this was a one off occurrence 

I was at work for about 4h yesterday and clearly boredom had prevailed.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 483646


Love the new avatar.


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Aww, I couldn't resist...


----------



## Nealh

If it is a he, then he is a rarity.
A tri coloured boy.


----------



## Charity

This is definitely our Purdey but not with the 'softly softly' approach, more like a tank


----------



## Cully

:Hilarious:Hilarious v funny.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh.


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> View attachment 484359


Did you get such a card from Purdey?


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> Did you get such a card from Purdey?


I got a card but not from Purdey.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh. True indeed!


----------



## ewelsh

I just sent that cartoon image to my husband who replied with

“ not with the amount of expensive cat food our girls eat “ 


:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just *know* this is what Barney would do if he had half a chance @BarneyBobCat


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> I just *know* this is what Barney would do if he had half a chance @BarneyBobCat
> 
> View attachment 484797


I am actually sure he does do it! Though usually in the middle of the night!


----------



## Jaf

For you @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Ali71




----------



## BarneyBobCat

That's definitely Barney. He normally lands on my face


----------



## slartibartfast

The words on my mouth, sometimes I have no idea from where they coming, some bizarro dimension maybe? Just a moment ago, Potter was in the litter tray doing number 2, Dean tried to playfight with him. The words from my mouth: Please, respect the holiness of pooping experience. Well, pooping word was replaced with beautiful Polish word 'sranie', English word will start with 's', followed by 'h'...


----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## ewelsh

:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Cully

Caught you!! Now we know what you get up to when we're out.


----------



## TonyG




----------



## Cully

Tony Gussin said:


> View attachment 485280


----------



## Ringypie

I don't know whether this has already been posted but it makes me smile every time I see it!


----------



## AstroKitties




----------



## TonyG




----------



## TriTri

Apologies IF this has been posted before but I haven't seen it in here;


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I reckon Oscar knows all about this particular theory he's been so many times!


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! I love that BNC


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 485505


Brill he he!


----------



## Nealh

Mr Tom is likened to the last two, he scoots a sheet of newspaper around to cover his head and upper body to think he is invisible.


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 485559


I didn't spot the white cat at first .


----------



## Cully




----------



## BarneyBobCat

NSFW


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## TonyG

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 485505


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Charity




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha! Can’t think *who* that is, eh Prince Oscar


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## LinznMilly

TriTri said:


> Apologies IF this has been posted before but I haven't seen it in here;
> View attachment 485471


Or dogs.  Mentioning no names. *cough* lurcher *cough* Breed/type, yes, names, no. :Angelic


----------



## TriTri

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 486067
> 
> 
> View attachment 486069


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious.


----------



## TriTri

LinznMilly said:


> Or dogs.  Mentioning no names. *cough* lurcher *cough* Breed/type, yes, names, no. :Angelic


Oh :Woot. Lucky you .


----------



## LinznMilly

TriTri said:


> Oh :Woot. Lucky you .


Oh, it gets better. After all that heaving, after me thinking "oh fluff!" And making as much haste as my legs would let me, to get a puppy pad on which she could throw up, she lies back down, curls up, and goes back to sleep like nothing had happened. No vomit, nothing.  

_Lurchers_!


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Ali71

I bet they secretly think "thank goodness she's out, we'll get some peace for a bit"...sit where we like, without being woken up to get stroked or told what good boys we are


----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity

I'm all for this


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Some cards my wife spotted today:


----------



## bluesunbeam

Charity said:


>


 Guilty as charged.
Many years ago i went to look at an old car for sale in Bristol. I had already owned three of this type of car before and had pulled apart and fixed just about every system on these cars over the years and immodestly considered myself an expert. At the time i was going out with lovely Martha who as was very smart, slightly mad and had a nose like a bloodhound, ears like a bat and the eyes of a hawk. We travelled up to Bristol and though Marf didn't drive and had no interest in cars she came along for the ride as she had never been to Bristol and it was lovely weather for a day out. We found the place and i looked the car over- it was a bit rough but seemed basically sound on the outside. As i got into the drivers seat Marf sat down in the passenger seat to check it for comfort while i fiddled with all the switches etc.; it was at this point that i noticed Marf wrinkling her nose. Suppressing the (very strong) urge to sigh i politely enquired if there was a problem," It smells like rusty water in here" was the reply. I patiently pointed out that there had been no rain in the south of England for about 3 weeks and that i knew every inch of these cars and there was nowhere for water to pool in that i had not checked and nobody could smell rusty water anyway. Having sorted this nonsense out we then went out for a test drive. About a minute into it i glanced over at Marf and noticed her grimacing a bit. Dipping into my rapidly diminishing supply of patience i again enquired if there was a problem. "What is that horrible whining noise coming from the back" says Marf. Heroically (and very wisely) resisting the temptation to say that the only whining i could detect was coming from the direction of the passenger seat i pointed out that the engine was in the back in these cars and it was a 35 year old car and that cars from the sixties were nothing like as refined as modern cars. "No i don't mean the engine noise" says Marf " I'm talking about that high pitched whine and that horrible rumbling feeling". At this point i thought the best course of action was to say nothing as the car was obviously mechanically sound and we returned to the owners house. I decided to buy it and arranged to come back up to Bristol on the train to pick it up the next week.
When i picked it up the following Sunday i had a nice relaxing drive on the M4 back to Reading until i got to the motorway exit and as i took my foot off the accelerator there was a sudden grinding noise and the car started to judder slightly.I just managed to get home by which time the noise was getting much worse.I phoned a fellow enthusiast and he came around and confirmed that the transaxle was toast. As we chatted about it he asked if i had noticed a high pitched whine on the test drive or felt a rumbling coming from the back ; i quite honestly answered that no _i _hadn't  :Shamefullyembarrased
Whilst waiting to get the transaxle back from a very expensive rebuild i decided to do a few other jobs on the car and started by rustproofing it by injecting wax into the various cavities in the body shell. To do this you sometimes have to drill holes in panels to gain good access to make sure the wax gets into all the nooks and crannies. When i got to the sills i drilled the first hole and as i pulled the drill bit out i was drenched by......... about a gallon of rusty water that had been trapped in there for years when some idiot blocked the drain hole up :Shamefullyembarrased
About 18 months after this i went to buy another car. I insisted that Marf came along.I was _very_ keen to know what she thought of it


----------



## Willow_Warren

Don't know if this has been posted before but it's just too true not to be funny! (Although this cat is far more patient than Andre)


----------



## Jaf




----------



## TonyG




----------



## Charity




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahahaha.


----------



## TonyG

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> View attachment 486955


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Pahahaha!


----------



## Charity




----------



## TonyG




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Ali71

OMG :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TonyG




----------



## Cully




----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## TonyG




----------



## Jaf




----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Nealh

Charity said:


> View attachment 488121


Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Milo’s mum




----------



## Cully

Odd looking cuckoo.


----------



## ewelsh

Cully said:


> Odd looking cuckoo.


Very good @Cully


----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Charity

Hmmmm....think I'll give this a miss this year :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> Hmmmm....think I'll give this a miss this year :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 488869


@Mrs Funkin remember this on Saturday!:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha @SbanR not sure what the neighbours would think…I'll do it if you do


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahaha @SbanR not sure what the neighbours would think…I'll do it if you do


Don't drag me into what you do
Besides, I have a bloke doing the garden now that I'm old and increasingly decrepit:Bear


----------



## Milo’s mum




----------



## ewelsh

Charity said:


> Hmmmm....think I'll give this a miss this year :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 488869


Far too cold


----------



## TonyG




----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## Bertie'sMum

Willow_Warren said:


> View attachment 489407


I swear that is exactly how Lily thinks  No sooner have I cleaned her tray(s) and swept the floor than she has to go and have a wee/poop and see how much litter she can get out of the tray


----------



## Nealh

Yep not the only one, Tigger is the same.


----------



## Cully

Misty watches me while I clean her tray to her liking. Then promptly pees in it:Cat.


----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully

Misty will be soon pleased.


----------



## TonyG




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha!


----------



## TonyG

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> View attachment 489621


----------



## Cully




----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## cheekyscrip

Cully said:


> View attachment 489627










Yes…


----------



## cheekyscrip

Just that…


----------



## Cully

cheekyscrip said:


> Just that…
> View attachment 490169


Very tempting. Not!!


----------



## Nealh

cheekyscrip said:


> Just that…
> View attachment 490169


What a shocker that would be, to turn up and find waiting.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Jaf




----------



## Mrs Funkin

If only I did!


----------



## Cully

This is Misty doing her daily workout.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> This is Misty doing her daily workout.
> View attachment 490313


Misty you've got more energy than Lily - her daily workout consists of getting up, having breakfast, and then going back to bed again


----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully




----------



## cheekyscrip

Oh well..,


----------



## Ali71




----------



## Cully




----------



## BarneyBobCat

Two NSFW cat related letters from my favourite magazine, Viz!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! I used to love Viz


----------



## Deguslave

@Cully that top one reminds me of a friend who told me he had a nightmare where he was wading through sewage being chased by sardines. When he woke up, he found he'd been breathing cat farts all night.


----------



## Cully

Deguslave said:


> @Cully that top one reminds me of a friend who told me he had a nightmare where he was wading through sewage being chased by sardines. When he woke up, he found he'd been breathing cat farts all night.


Yea, I sometimes dream I've been sharpening pencils all night. Wonder why???


----------



## Cully




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Ali71

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ScrapCat

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 491885


"To be fair, it does cover all the cats nipples" This and the photo absolutely killed me! :Hilarious


----------



## TonyG

Cat weather chart…


----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## TonyG

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 492023


----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## TonyG




----------



## ScrapCat

Tony Gussin said:


> View attachment 492101


Today on "Anxiety Inducing Photos" lol


----------



## TonyG




----------



## TonyG




----------



## TonyG




----------



## ScrapCat

The timing and the cat itself are perfect. :Hilarious

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CdRFLJRpvrj/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I dare you not to sing it…


----------



## Jaf




----------



## Ali71

Probably just as suited to the Good Morning thread but tickled me


----------



## TonyG




----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## TonyG

Here's another then…


----------



## TonyG




----------



## TonyG




----------



## TonyG




----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully




----------



## TonyG

Not cat related but it made me smile…


----------



## Charity

Tony Gussin said:


> Not cat related but it made me smile…
> 
> View attachment 494483


Love it, look at that face :Hilarious


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Cully




----------



## TonyG




----------



## ewelsh

@Tony Gussin I love that  so true too


----------



## Cully

A perfect example of why we should all use door _knobs!!_


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Barney can open doors so we had to change all the handles in the house to knobs


----------



## TonyG

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney can open doors so we had to change all the handles in the house to knobs


Molly knows how door handles work but ours are quite stiff and also just a little higher than her full stretch.
I often hear a massive bang and clatter when I’m in the bathroom and she’s trying to get in there with me 🙄


----------



## huckybuck

My lot don’t bother to try to open doors - they just come and shout at me to open it for them 😂


----------



## Cully

BarneyBobCat said:


> Barney can open doors so we had to change all the handles in the house to knobs


Now why doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## SbanR




----------



## ScrapCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## TonyG




----------



## TonyG




----------



## Charity




----------



## TonyG




----------



## Charity




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## TonyG




----------



## TonyG




----------



## huckybuck

TonyG said:


> View attachment 574352


Brilliant!!!


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> Brilliant!!!


If he was mine I’d have to name him ‘Kitler’ 😬😬😬


----------



## bluesunbeam

TonyG said:


> If he was mine I’d have to name him ‘Kitler’ 😬😬😬


And if he had a fat mate you could have Kitler and Purrman Goering


----------



## TonyG

bluesunbeam said:


> And if he had a fat mate you could have Kitler and Purrman Goering


I’m going to have to paint most of Molly white now…

Then look for a fat cat….


----------



## TriTri




----------



## Cully

TriTri said:


> View attachment 574618


 There should be a notice, "pick your bar stool carefully". V funny.


----------



## Cully

I wonder what would be written on it ???


----------



## TonyG




----------



## TonyG




----------



## bluesunbeam

My life summed up in one cartoon- cheers for that TonyG  


TonyG said:


>


----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## TonyG




----------



## TonyG




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## TonyG




----------



## TonyG




----------



## TonyG




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 575176


That's a good one. A soft burglar.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71




----------



## BarneyBobCat

A couple visit an art gallery and are confused by a painting which has three naked African men sat on a bench, but the middle one has a pink penis. The gallery owner sees them and comes over to explain the meaning of the painting. He says its about the white domination of black sexuality and spends 30mins discussing it. Shortly afterwards a Scotsman comes over and says it's not about black people at all. The couple ask how he knows. “Because I painted it!" he says. So the couple ask what is it really about then? The Scotsman explains its actually three Scottish coal miners that he painted but the one in the middle had gone home for lunch!


----------



## TonyG




----------



## Charity

I say this every time 😏


----------



## TonyG

Charity said:


> I say this every time 😏
> 
> View attachment 575495


Or the cat! If they run out of a burning building I’m like ‘pick up the cat! Pick up the cat!’


----------



## ScrapCat

I'm wheezing! 😂😂😂


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> I say this every time 😏
> 
> View attachment 575495


 In case of fire grab pets, bank card and phone, in that order. You have to know your priorities.


----------



## ewelsh

TonyG said:


> Or the cat! If they run out of a burning building I’m like ‘pick up the cat! Pick up the cat!’



My only two rules for pet sitters are, if the house is burning down, grab the cats, the dogs will follow. never enters my head to say “ the fire extinguisher is under the sink” 😂


----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71

😬 🤣


----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## GingerNinja

This is a post on my Nextdoor today... made me chuckle!


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Spoiler: NSFW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 575991




?


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> ?


Did you click on it to see the photo?


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> Did you click on it to see the photo?


Click on WHAT????? BNC
There's only a huge blank space


----------



## BarneyBobCat

There was a spoiler button - Ive removed it now as it must not be working on some browsers


----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> There was a spoiler button - Ive removed it now as it must not be working on some browsers


It's worked! Thanks


----------



## ewelsh

Oh my goodness I’ve just seen it 😂 I wouldn’t buy that oven


----------



## Ali71

"Mlem" 😂 😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> Oh my goodness I’ve just seen it 😂 I wouldn’t buy that oven


This made me LOL so much


----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

Edinburgh Zoo


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@SbanR love, love it  

So much so that I had to go out find ut more ! So for anyone interested here's the story from Wikipedia


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nils_Olav#:~:text=A%20third%20penguin%2C%20Nils%20Olav,Olav%20now%20outranks%20Nils%20Egelien


.


----------



## Jaf




----------



## Deguslave




----------



## Jaf




----------



## ForestWomble




----------



## Deguslave




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully




----------



## Ali71




----------



## ewelsh

That is my house and that cat could even be Libby 😂 
Clare my robot collects enough cat hair in 2 days to make a blanket, its startling how much fur they shed


----------



## SbanR

ewelsh said:


> That is my house and that cat could even be Libby 😂
> Clare my robot collects enough cat hair in 2 days to make a blanket, its startling how much fur they shed


Crochet a blanket with it Emma 😸


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> Crochet a blanket with it Emma 😸



No way, I bet that would shed too 😂


----------



## Bertie'sMum

ewelsh said:


> No way, I bet that would shed too 😂


Check out "Crafting with Cat Hair" by Kaori Tsutaya - available online for around £4.99 although I did see it cheaper on ebay.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Crocs for dogs ( and cats )


Amazon.co.uk : crocs for cats


----------



## Ali71

@ewelsh does like her crocs!!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Ali71 said:


> @ewelsh does like her crocs!!


I need pictures of cats in crocs!


----------



## huckybuck

SusieRainbow said:


> I need pictures of cats in crocs!


Oh heck - do we really have to?????


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Oh heck - do we really have to?????


YES! Will Gwacie pose?  😸


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> YES! Will Gwacie pose?  😸


I’m not entirely sure 😂 I have visions of crocs flying around my head at speed!!!


----------



## Ali71

@SusieRainbow Just for you...


----------



## SusieRainbow

Ali71 said:


> View attachment 576437
> 
> 
> @SusieRainbow Just for you...




Awww! So cute! THank you!


----------



## ewelsh

Crocs for cats…….. I might just might get Libby a pair to match mummy, I will be getting a matching black eye soon.

I would never leave her in them unsupervised ( before anyone says )


----------



## Deguslave




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## TonyG

Had to share this one! 😂


----------



## Deguslave




----------



## Deguslave




----------



## Lurcherlad

On BBC news site today:










😄


----------



## TonyG




----------



## TonyG

It’s the cat’s face that gets me…









Mum left 'horrified' after cat comes home with anal beads in its mouth


Rachel Masterman's 'kleptomaniac" cat Demo has become somewhat of a local celebrity for the random things he brings back as 'gifts' for his owner.




www.dailyrecord.co.uk


----------



## BarneyBobCat

Card from Mrs BNC:









Card from Barney:









Seems like there may be a theme!


----------



## ewelsh

Happy Birthday @BarneyBobCat


----------



## SbanR

Happy birthday @BarneyBobCat


----------



## GingerNinja

Happy birthday BNC 🎂


----------



## huckybuck

Happy Birthday BBC! Did you do anything fun?


----------



## TonyG

BarneyBobCat said:


> Card from Mrs BNC:
> View attachment 578137
> 
> 
> Card from Barney:
> View attachment 578139
> 
> 
> Seems like there may be a theme!


Happy birthday!


----------



## BarneyBobCat

huckybuck said:


> Happy Birthday BBC! Did you do anything fun?


Not really - had an audit at work so was dealing with two inspectors all day. I had everyone involved in the audit wearing party hats and I took a Colin the Caterpillar cake in so it wasn't all bad. But I did manage get away earlier than expected and went out for pizza last night and a few beers which was nice.


----------



## Charity




----------



## Jaf




----------



## DolomiTTe




----------



## Bertie'sMum

DolomiTTe said:


> View attachment 578473
> 
> 
> 
> OMG


----------



## ScrapCat




----------



## Deguslave




----------



## Charity




----------



## Willow_Warren




----------



## GingerNinja

Nextdoor keeps me amused quite often!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Ali71

Oh look, man got to sleep in!!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> View attachment 579261


Wait six months , that's me with most of my clocks that don't do it automatically.


----------



## Charity

Cully said:


> Wait six months , that's me with most of my clocks that don't do it automatically.


I don't do it in the car, it would take me six months to get it right.


----------



## Ali71




----------



## TonyG

Obviously I don’t do this!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71

Aww. Made my eyes leak a bit 🥺😍 x


----------



## Charity




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71

Our little healing friends... hugs to all 

🧡🧡🧡🧡


----------



## Deguslave

This is almost too true to be funny, but oh so very relatable, lol.


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Ali71

Happy Caturday! 🧡 🧡 😻


----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## ewelsh

That’s hilarious BBC


----------



## Jaf




----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> View attachment 580149


Are you going to order this tree Charity😸


----------



## Jaf




----------



## TonyG




----------



## Charity




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Ali71




----------



## huckybuck

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 580249


Yep!!!!


----------



## Charity




----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> View attachment 580258


@ewelsh I think that's what Lottie C will be saying to the newbies 😸 
How about some photos?


----------



## Cully

Ali71 said:


> View attachment 580250


Oh those cat owners comments are far more polite than mine when I'm forced into the cat dance 😂.


----------



## ewelsh

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh I think that's what Lottie C will be saying to the newbies 😸
> How about some photos?



Libby is still staring, I don’t think she is impressed










Meanwhile Lottie is chilled, only because I have a dog on a lead attached to me…again










the culprit


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> Libby is still staring, I don’t think she is impressed
> 
> View attachment 580288
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Lottie is chilled, only because I have a dog on a lead attached to me…again
> 
> View attachment 580289
> 
> 
> the culprit
> 
> View attachment 580290


Oh look at that little face!!!


----------



## TonyG

Found on a US site… the messiah has revealed himself at last!


----------



## lullabydream

Saw the dog owners on Dog chat, so it's only right we watch this one all about cat owners


----------



## ewelsh

@lullabydream thats hilarious, I found my self agreeing with everything he said especially spending more money on cat food than my own food 😂


----------



## lullabydream

ewelsh said:


> @lullabydream thats hilarious, I found my self agreeing with everything he said especially spending more money on cat food than my own food 😂


Oh definitely both the cats and dogs eat like kings and queens here too, we are cheap budget meals all the time!


----------



## ewelsh

lullabydream said:


> Oh definitely both the cats and dogs eat like kings and queens here too, we are cheap budget meals all the time!


Yes same, its so bad that when Waitrose delivery my groceries, they announce they have substitutes, the first thing I say is “ please don’t tell me its the cats or dogs “ 😂


----------



## Charity




----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> View attachment 580355


🙄🤣 That is way too familiar!!!


----------



## Charity

@huckybuck, have you tried this?


----------



## LinznMilly

Charity said:


> @huckybuck, have you tried this?
> 
> View attachment 580398


He’s got his bottle of beer there - what’s he complaining about? 😁


----------



## Charity




----------



## BarneyBobCat

I wish I got left in the car....


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> @huckybuck, have you tried this?
> 
> View attachment 580398


That is pretty much what happens now - I go off to the spare room with 3 cats toddling along after me!!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## ewelsh

Poor little piggies 😲 trust you @BarneyBobCat


----------



## BarneyBobCat

ewelsh said:


> Poor little piggies 😲 trust you @BarneyBobCat


Excuse me bacon bun eater!


----------



## ewelsh

BarneyBobCat said:


> Excuse me bacon bun eater!



😂


----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## SbanR

BarneyBobCat said:


> View attachment 580663


Will you try that out on Barney BNC?
I know who I'll put my money on😸


----------



## TonyG




----------



## slartibartfast

News from Poland, guy dressed as the Christmas tree broke into the meat warehouse. Well, we Poles have something called 'ułańska fantazja', nothing is too crazy for us.


----------



## ScrapCat




----------



## TonyG




----------



## Charity




----------



## Charity




----------



## BarneyBobCat

Mrs BNC card to me


----------



## Charity

I'VE HEARD THAT YOU'VE BEEN A GOOD KITTY ALL YEAR


----------



## Charity




----------



## Jaf

Bit rude...


----------



## Ali71




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Cully

Aw that's so sad😢


----------



## SbanR

Charity said:


> View attachment 581204


@Boxer123 I think Loki would be asking this!


----------



## Boxer123

SbanR said:


> @Boxer123 I think Loki would be asking this!


I don’t know I think I miss him more.


----------



## TonyG

Boxer123 said:


> I don’t know I think I miss him more.


Whereas cats tend to be: ‘Meh? You’re back? Well you needn’t think I’ll be speaking to you any time soon…’


----------



## Deguslave

TonyG said:


> Whereas cats tend to be: ‘Meh? You’re back? Well you needn’t think I’ll be speaking to you any time soon…’


This is usually followed by the tail flick as they walk away.


----------



## Boxer123

TonyG said:


> Whereas cats tend to be: ‘Meh? You’re back? Well you needn’t think I’ll be speaking to you any time soon…’


Good thing about boxers is you get a heroes welcome whether you have been out for hours or just to the bin they do the kidney bean dance.


----------



## TonyG

Deguslave said:


> This is usually followed by the tail flick as they walk away.


Well, the slaves need to know their place!


----------



## Ali71




----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## Ali71




----------



## ScrapCat




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## ScrapCat




----------



## TonyG




----------



## Cully

One for @BarneyBobCat I think 🤭 .


----------



## BarneyBobCat

LOL @Cully , we really enjoy watching ourselves back on the Ring doorbell camera after a night out and it is exactly like that!


----------



## TonyG




----------



## Cully




----------



## TonyG




----------



## Cully




----------



## TonyG




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## Deguslave




----------



## Cully

Does that make me 'crunchy' then??


----------



## Cully




----------



## ScrapCat




----------



## Cully




----------



## Charity




----------



## Ali71




----------



## Jaf




----------



## BarneyBobCat




----------



## SbanR




----------

